# 4 tradimenti ... e poi?



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
- ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
- ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
- se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
- mentre ancora si sco..va il terzo, comincia a farsene un altro (a partire dalla seconda volta che lo vede)
- dopo menzogne durate 3 mesi, arriva a giurare su D.. e sulla vita di suo figlio per proteggere le sue storie
- finge per 4 mesi di voler ricucire la nostra relazione
- alla fine ti dice che "lei é fatta così, non cambierà mai, non sa perché mi ha sposato, le interessa solo il suo lavoro e avere del tempo libero per poter fare quello che vuole" e quindi decide di andarsene (tanto si era già comprata un'altra casa di nascosto già da un anno)

Come si fa a superare la rabbia?
Eppure sono ancora convinto che al mondo non tutti siano così.
Sono convinto che ci sono milioni di donne che amano e che si lasciano amare senza tradire.
Sono convinto.
O no?
Vi prego, ditemi di sí.


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Se è tutto vero. E' un film horror.
Sei nel posto giusto per la tua domanda.
Qui ci sono moltissime fedeli che possono risponderti si.
Perchè amano e non tradiscono.

Io mi tiro fuori.
Sono diversamente fedele.

Comunque.
benvenuto


----------



## Eretteo (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni *e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> Grave glandata,l'unico motivo serio sarebbe stato l'intraprendere un lavoro meglio retribuito.*
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> ...


Cambiando consorte difficilmente peggiorerai,ciao.


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se è tutto vero. E' un film horror.
> Sei nel posto giusto per la tua domanda.
> Qui ci sono moltissime fedeli che possono risponderti si.
> Perchè amano e non tradiscono.
> ...


Grazie, mi sento già meglio solo ad avere una risposta.
E' assolutamente tutto vero: documentato dagli squallidi sms che si scrivevano e confermato dalle sue confessioni (solo delle cose che già sapevo con gli sms, non se se c'é altro).
Grazie per il "film horror". 2 psicoterapisti e decine di sedute di terapia non hanno mai fatto tirar fuori questa verità.
Anche se a un certo punto una terapista mi dice "ma tu perché ca...o ci stai assieme".
Era un film horror e per fortuna ne sono uscito


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cambiando consorte difficilmente peggiorerai,ciao.


Anche il tuo sorriso serve. Thanks.
Ma ti viene da pensare che a 50 anni non é cosí facile trovar moglie (concordo con te, meglio dell'attuale ... molto facile)


----------



## Eretteo (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Anche se a un certo punto una terapista mi dice "ma tu perché ca...o ci stai assieme".


E non se l'e' chiesto solo la terapista.........se una persona ti tradisce una volta e' colpa sua......se lo fa di nuovo e' colpa tua......


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Sconvolgente ed horror il tuo racconto, si che esistono donne che amano e fedeli Wordlove. 
Io con la mia storia sono stata vittima come te ( post - Doppia vita ),  un pò tontolona perchè ero innamorata, storia che ha fatto andare in  tilt i miei valori. 
In un passato lontano  quando con il mio ex marito abbiamo capito che il  nostro matrimonio era alla frutta ( dopo aver tentato di tutto e  lottato: vacanze, chiacchierate, psicoterapia di coppia, individuale,  realizzazione di fantasie sessuali, etc )ma nulla, si era spento  l'amore.. ci siamo lasciati (ancora giovani) prima di costruire un  rapporto ipocrita, infedele e senza rispetto, ogniuno per la sua strada e  tutt'ora c'è stima ed un buon rapporto tra noi...perchè c'è stata  sempre ONESTA' dall'inizio alla fine!!!
Poi quest'ultima storia che mi ha fatto entrare inconsapevolmente nel ruolo di amante, amante che mai avrei voluto essere. 
Mi chiedo solo come hai fatto a sopportare tutto ciò, ma forse si, perchè l'amore t'inebria e non si  vuol vedere!
Un abbraccio e benvenuto nel forum


----------



## Eretteo (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Anche il tuo sorriso serve. Thanks.
> Ma ti viene da pensare che a 50 anni non é cosí facile trovar moglie (concordo con te, meglio dell'attuale ... molto facile)


A 50 anni un uomo puo' rifarsi una vita,e trovare una brava moglie ovunque.......e nessuno poi ti obbliga a risposarti,almeno non subito.


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E non se l'e' chiesto solo la terapista.........se una persona ti tradisce una volta e' colpa sua......se lo fa di nuovo e' colpa tua......


Manca un'info.
Ho scoperto tutto assieme solo 8 mesi fa, mentre la ... (non riesco a chiamarla) si faceva il terzo e stava cominciando con l'ultimo


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

ma quindi da quanto ho letto poi stai ancora insieme? sinceramente preferisco restar sola piuttosto che mal accompagnata....tu avrai 50 anni  ma io quasi 44 ed  ho avuto una vita molto  ricca di emozioni e dolori, che di certo non mi spaventa un futuro da single ma pulita da ora in poi...si vede che doveva andar così ed il panorama che c'è attorno mi spaventa alquanto!!


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Sconvolgente ed horror il tuo racconto, si che esistono donne che amano e fedeli Wordlove.
> Io con la mia storia sono stata vittima come te ( post - Doppia vita ),  un pò tontolona perchè ero innamorata, storia che ha fatto andare in  tilt i miei valori.
> In un passato lontano  quando con il mio ex marito abbiamo capito che il  nostro matrimonio era alla frutta ( dopo aver tentato di tutto e  lottato: vacanze, chiacchierate, psicoterapia di coppia, individuale,  realizzazione di fantasie sessuali, etc )ma nulla, si era spento  l'amore.. ci siamo lasciati (ancora giovani) prima di costruire un  rapporto ipocrita, infedele e senza rispetto, ogniuno per la sua strada e  tutt'ora c'è stima ed un buon rapporto tra noi...perchè c'è stata  sempre ONESTA' dall'inizio alla fine!!!
> Poi quest'ultima storia che mi ha fatto entrare inconsapevolmente nel ruolo di amante, amante che mai avrei voluto essere.
> ...


Il mondo gira sempre uguale.
Vacanze? Fatto
Chiacchierate? Fatto
Psicoterapia di coppia e individuale? Fatto
Sesso? Fatto (anche se con ...quella ... ho dovuto usare il preservativo perché lei, con gli altri, neanche quel rispetto per me e per sé stessa)
Ma non é bastato.
Ora non sono incazzato per i tradimenti. Ma per l'ulteriore presa per il culo di avermi dato l'illusione di ricominciare. Sono stato tradito ancora una volta


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma quindi da quanto ho letto poi stai ancora insieme? sinceramente preferisco restar sola piuttosto che mal accompagnata....tu avrai 50 anni  ma io quasi 44 ed  ho avuto una vita molto  ricca di emozioni e dolori, che di certo non mi spaventa un futuro da single ma pulita da ora in poi...si vede che doveva andar così ed il panorama che c'è attorno mi spaventa alquanto!!


Stiamo aspettando la fine della scuola per dare la "buona" novella a nostro figlio e lei sta aspettando i mobili per la sua casa. Pratiche di separazione in corso.
Hai ragione, meglio single, pulito e sereno.


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Il mondo gira sempre uguale.
> Vacanze? Fatto
> Chiacchierate? Fatto
> Psicoterapia di coppia e individuale? Fatto
> ...


ma stai ancora con lei?


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

scusami abbiamo scritto in contemporanea......in bocca al lupo, credimi ti aspetta una vita migliore e soprattutto pulita


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma stai ancora con lei?


Siamo ancora in casa insieme.
Le ho chiesto di andarsene e mi ha detto che sta aspettando i mobili.
Io non abbandono mio figlio nelle sue mani nella casa dove sono.
Oltre ai tradimenti non posso rimetterci anche economicamente.
Lei non ha problemi economici (guadagna 5 volte quello che guadagno io, anche grazie alla mia scelta di dimissioni all'epoca della nascita di nostro figlio)


----------



## Daniele (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Siamo ancora in casa insieme.
> Le ho chiesto di andarsene e mi ha detto che sta aspettando i mobili.
> Io non abbandono mio figlio nelle sue mani nella casa dove sono.
> Oltre ai tradimenti non posso rimetterci anche economicamente.
> Lei non ha problemi economici (guadagna 5 volte quello che guadagno io, anche grazie alla mia scelta di dimissioni all'epoca della nascita di nostro figlio)


LO sai che hai diritto agli alimenti tu che hai sacrificato la tua carriera per la sua, perchè in fondo la sua carriera è dovuta anche a te. Posso chiederti da uomo di fotterla alla grande quella stronza che ti ha usato e fatto male, almeno per farle provare finalmente cosa significa farsi il mazzo tanto per una persona e nulla stringere.
Ricorda, è tuo diritto ed è in parte anche tuo dovere fotterla in quel modo.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Maggio 2012)

Brutta storia...
per la domanda non si puó sapere se la persona che hai al tuo fianco ti sarà sempre fedele...
Peró  avere una persona così a fianco è come aver buttato via un sacco di anni...


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> LO sai che hai diritto agli alimenti tu che hai sacrificato la tua carriera per la sua, perchè in fondo la sua carriera è dovuta anche a te. Posso chiederti da uomo di fotterla alla grande quella stronza che ti ha usato e fatto male, almeno per farle provare finalmente cosa significa farsi il mazzo tanto per una persona e nulla stringere.
> Ricorda, è tuo diritto ed è in parte anche tuo dovere fotterla in quel modo.


Purtroppo gli avvocati contattati dicono che ormai gli alimenti non vengono quasi mai piú dati neanche dai giudici (ormai quasi tutte donne) alle donne tradite.
Dicono "signora, che vuole? Lavori"
Figurarsi per un uomo.
Il figlio si, lui dovrebbe avere un assegno maggiore da lei che ha il reddito piú alto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Purtroppo gli avvocati contattati dicono che ormai gli alimenti non vengono quasi mai piú dati neanche dai giudici (ormai quasi tutte donne) alle donne tradite.
> Dicono "signora, che vuole? Lavori"
> Figurarsi per un uomo.
> Il figlio si, lui dovrebbe avere un assegno maggiore da lei che ha il reddito piú alto


Senti ascolta gli altri e non leggere le farneticazione di Daniele...
Lui non può capire certe cose...
4 anni fa è stato tradito dalla morosa ed è ancora fermo lì.
Mi dispiace per te, non oso pensare il tuo senso di umiliazione.

Ce la fai senza di lei o ne sei ancora innamorato?
Hai avuto altre donne nella tua vita?


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Brutta storia...
> per la domanda non si puó sapere se la persona che hai al tuo fianco ti sarà sempre fedele...
> Peró  avere una persona così a fianco è come aver buttato via un sacco di anni...


32
Eravamo ragazzi quando ci siamo messi assieme.
Per guarire e per non odiare lei e il mondo, dovrei anche cercare di ricordare serenamente i bei momenti passati assieme. 
Ma come faccio?
Quando ha cominciato?
Anche otto anni fa, quando ha cominciato la sua prima storia (che conosco) non mi ricordo di brutti momenti tra noi. Eppure ho i brividi a pensare che i nostri momenti erano intervallati da qualcos'altro.


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 32
> Eravamo ragazzi quando ci siamo messi assieme.
> Per guarire e per non odiare lei e il mondo, dovrei anche cercare di ricordare serenamente i bei momenti passati assieme.
> Ma come faccio?
> ...


per guarire pensa al tuo bambino.. è difficile guarire pensando ai momenti belli,  alla fine non sinceri come dici tu intervallati da altre presenze, anch'io pensavo di usarla come terapia, ma poi rimetto i pezzi mancanti del film ( es quando era con me, scriveva sms a lei, dicendomi rispondo al mio amico x, etc.) e quindi sarebbe una terapia illusoria, perchè guardi un film che non avresti mai voluto vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 32
> Eravamo ragazzi quando ci siamo messi assieme.
> Per guarire e per non odiare lei e il mondo, dovrei anche cercare di ricordare serenamente i bei momenti passati assieme.
> Ma come faccio?
> ...


Ma scoltame...
Questi suoi 4 sono amori o 4 botte di allegria che non sono nè carne nè pesce?
Ma se sei già in separazione ti conviene pensare fortemente alla tua vita futura.
Ce la fai ad immaginarti una vita senza di lei? E tutta differente?

Cioè io ehm...i flirts di certe donne...ehm...li immagino come le uvette nel panettone...ok?
Io sono la pasta loro le uvette...non intervallati ma costellati...


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ascolta gli altri e non leggere le farneticazione di Daniele...
> Lui non può capire certe cose...
> 4 anni fa è stato tradito dalla morosa ed è ancora fermo lì.
> Mi dispiace per te, non oso pensare il tuo senso di umiliazione.
> ...


Innamorato? Dopo la rabbia della scoperta dei tradimenti e dopo averle chiesto scusa e chiesto di perdonarmi per tutti i miei errori che hanno contribuito a questi eventi (sí, ho fatto anche questo), i mesi di agonia durante i tentativi di ricostruzione si sono schiantati sulle sue frasi in una seduta di psicoterapia:
"perché ti ho sposato? Non lo so, le cose andavano bene, sembrava naturale farlo"
E la terapista "ma l'amore, lo stare insieme?"
Lei "a me non sono mai tanto interessate queste cose: ho il mio lavoro, la palestra, voglio stare da sola"
No. L'innamoramento é finito. E rimasta la rabbia per come mi ha ingannato.

Altre donne? Avevamo 18 anni quando ci siamo messi assieme. Le precedenti erano ragazzine. Perché me lo chiedi?


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scoltame...
> Questi suoi 4 sono amori o 4 botte di allegria che non sono nè carne nè pesce?
> Ma se sei già in separazione ti conviene pensare fortemente alla tua vita futura.
> Ce la fai ad immaginarti una vita senza di lei? E tutta differente?
> ...


Conte.
Questa ha solo la figa costellata di piattole come minimo.
Altro che uvetta.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte.
> Questa ha solo la figa costellata di piattole come minimo.
> Altro che uvetta.


Beh insomma...
Esistono eh le collezionatrici di uomini eh?
Ne so qualcosa eh...eh?
Ma il problema è come ci resta sto qui dopo 32 anni capisci?
Sono senza parole! Che gli posso dire?


----------



## Worldlove (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scoltame...
> Questi suoi 4 sono amori o 4 botte di allegria che non sono nè carne nè pesce?
> Ma se sei già in separazione ti conviene pensare fortemente alla tua vita futura.
> Ce la fai ad immaginarti una vita senza di lei?  E tutta differente?
> ...



Amori o scappatelle? Forse qualcuno di qua e qualcuno di là, ma a questo punto non mi interessa piú.
Vita da solo? Mi sento già piú pulito solo a pensare ad una vita da single, in cui pensare a me, a mio figlio e ... chissà
Vita diversa? Si, non esiste piú una famiglia e questo mi fa soffrire. Forse se non hai un figlio é piú difficile immedesimarti


----------



## tenebroso67 (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 32
> Eravamo ragazzi quando ci siamo messi assieme.
> Per guarire e per non odiare lei e il mondo, dovrei anche cercare di ricordare serenamente i bei momenti passati assieme.
> Ma come faccio?
> ...


Ecco...vedi ?? La differenza tra quello che tu percepivi e quello che era la realta'......
Gia' solo questo fa' rivoltare lo stomaco pure a me'.....
E ora la consapevolezza dei suoi tradimenti mentre stavate assieme,
 fa' si che i bei momenti vissuti con lei, siano anch'essi falsi nel loro contenuto.


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Meglio tardi che mai. Però devo dire che te l'ha proprio fatta.

C'è una cosa che puoi salvare, è tuo figlio. Se ce la fai a farlo restare con te, qualcosa avrai recuperato, molto direi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Amori o scappatelle? Forse qualcuno di qua e qualcuno di là, ma a questo punto non mi interessa piú.
> Vita da solo? Mi sento già piú pulito solo a pensare ad una vita da single, in cui pensare a me, a mio figlio e ... chissà
> Vita diversa? Si, non esiste piú una famiglia e questo mi fa soffrire. Forse se non hai un figlio é piú difficile immedesimarti


Ho una figlia di dodici anni.
Ma tua moglie lascia il figlio con te e se ne sbatte pure di lui?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ecco...vedi ?? La differenza tra quello che tu percepivi e quello che era la realta'......
> Gia' solo questo fa' rivoltare lo stomaco pure a me'.....
> E ora la consapevolezza dei suoi tradimenti mentre stavate assieme,
> fa' si che i bei momenti vissuti con lei, siano anch'essi falsi nel loro contenuto.


Ciaooo...
Ma che roba sta storia...


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte.
> Questa ha solo la figa costellata di piattole come minimo.
> Altro che uvetta.


Mi hai strappato una risatona. Grazie


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ecco...vedi ?? La differenza tra quello che tu percepivi e quello che era la realta'......
> Gia' solo questo fa' rivoltare lo stomaco pure a me'.....
> E ora la consapevolezza dei suoi tradimenti mentre stavate assieme,
> fa' si che i bei momenti vissuti con lei, siano anch'essi falsi nel loro contenuto.


quoto tutto


----------



## tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Come si fa a superare la rabbia?
> Eppure *sono ancora convinto che al mondo non tutti siano così.*
> ...



Si'...ci ancora tante donne che sanno amare e sanno dare se stesse senza tradire e senza ingannare....credici !!

La rabbia passera' poco alla volta.
meno ti concentri su di lei, e piu' su te stesso, piu' in fretta passera' la tua rabbia....
Devi costruire la tua vita e la tua persona come non hai mai fatto prima.


----------



## tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciaooo...
> Ma che roba sta storia...


Ciaooo mitico....che bello risentirti...:up:

E' una storia incredibile.....ma vera..... porcaccia la miseria...


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho una figlia di dodici anni.
> Ma tua moglie lascia il figlio con te e se ne sbatte pure di lui?


Scusami per la figlia.
Finora sembra che sia d'accordo per un affido condiviso 50-50. Secondo me é giusto che per ora nostro figlio (10 anni) veda ancora tutti e due allo stesso modo.
A dir la verità non le ho neanche proposto un affido per la maggior parte a me. Non ho idea se la cosa le farebbe anche piú comodo.


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

2 dei quattro tradimenti erano con uomini sposati e le mogli non sanno.
Che faccio?
Mi faccio i fatti miei e lascio vivere le loro famiglie nella falsa tranquillità.
O dico tutto alle mogli.
Non per vendetta. Non mi interessa. Ma forse se riescono a parlarsi, a comunicare prima che anche per loro sia troppo tardi.
Non so ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 2 dei quattro tradimenti erano con uomini sposati e le mogli non sanno.
> Che faccio?
> Mi faccio i fatti miei e lascio vivere le loro famiglie nella falsa tranquillità.
> O dico tutto alle mogli.
> ...


Lascia stare la vita privata degli amanti di tua moglie.
Quelle persone sono dei perfetti estranei per te.
Diverso il caso di coscienza se i mariti sono amici tuoi.
Sono cose che non ti riguardano.
Tua moglie ti ha tradito, non loro.
Loro hanno solo partecipato.


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lascia stare la vita privata degli amanti di tua moglie.
> Quelle persone sono dei perfetti estranei per te.
> Diverso il caso di coscienza se i mariti sono amici tuoi.
> Sono cose che non ti riguardano.
> ...


É proprio così. In un caso sono stati i nostri amici:
vacanze insieme, sabati e domeniche insieme con i rispettivi figli, cene insieme a casa e fuori, i figli insieme nella stessa classe, ecc.
Gli amici di famiglia insomma.
La moglie ha diritto di sapere anche lei?
La moglie che ha confidato alla mia (ex)moglie di aver sospettato che suo marito la tradisse qualche anno fa, ha diritto di sapere che suo marito la tradiva con la sua migliore amica?
Glielo dico?
Perché no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> É proprio così. In un caso sono stati i nostri amici:
> vacanze insieme, sabati e domeniche insieme con i rispettivi figli, cene insieme a casa e fuori, i figli insieme nella stessa classe, ecc.
> Gli amici di famiglia insomma.
> La moglie ha diritto di sapere anche lei?
> ...


In questo caso SI.
A tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> La moglie ha diritto di sapere anche lei?
> Certo che ha diritto,anche per controllare che il rispettivo marito non le abbia attaccato qualche malattia.
> La moglie che ha confidato alla mia (ex)moglie di aver sospettato che suo marito la tradisse qualche anno fa, ha diritto di sapere che suo marito la tradiva con la sua migliore amica?
> Glielo dico?
> Perché no?


Io glielo direi.
E non solo all'amica di famiglia.
Se una decide di fare la troia,che almeno si sappia.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma...
> Esistono eh le collezionatrici di uomini eh?
> Ne so qualcosa eh...eh?
> Ma il problema è come ci resta sto qui dopo 32 anni capisci?
> Sono senza parole! Che gli posso dire?


hai ragione. Anche io sono basita. 
Perchè è una botta.
32 anni...mizzica. Pesante.

Va beh..tu sei il poeta...io tenterò di contenermi...


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In questo caso SI.
> A tutto c'è un limite.


Ecco.
Stavo proprio vedendo cosa gli consigliavi!!
Quoto Conte.
E che cazzo.
C''è davvero un limite a tutto!

Questo 3d e quello di Silvia 68 mi fanno partire l'embolo...


----------



## tesla (12 Maggio 2012)

il mio contributo è solo un attestato di stima nei tuoi confronti; la rabbia passerà, ci metterò un po' di tempo ma il tempo lavora a tuo favore.
le persone fedeli esistono, sono poche e rarissime ma ci sono, qui sul forum ne troverai qualcuna, a cominciare da me.
sono d'accordo anch'io sul dire tutto alle mogli dei traditori, scatena l'inferno e vedrai che le frasi di tua moglie dalla psioterapeuta (arroganti e meschine) dovrà inghiottirsele con una bella sorsata di curaro.
hai un'età in cui hai tutta la vita davanti e devi soltando avere la certezza che dietro ogni angolo c'è una soluzione o una sorpresa


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Nel mondo ci sono personalità diverse, e sono così tante, così varie, che ti accorgi nel tempo che capirle è impossibile, forse farsi un'opinione è quella via di mezzo che ti permette di inquadrare la persona, ma mai si riuscirà a capirla sul serio. I tradimenti fanno male, non posso sapere se uno, se due, se cinque fanno la distinzione sul dolore, ma una cosa al momento so con certezza, che l'amore esiste! ed è quando riesci ad essere te stesso con la compagna che in quel momento hai accanto. Alla fine non importa ( si fa per dire) se la tua compagna è stata bugiarda, se non è stata sincera etc, importa che "noi" siamo coerenti con quello che siamo veramente. Chiudi la mente alla tua storia non per dimenticarla ma per trasformarla e prenderne il meglio,  col tempo ti godrai appieno la vita e la donna che vorrà condividere con te le giornate.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Manca un'info.
> Ho scoperto tutto assieme solo 8 mesi fa, mentre la ... (non riesco a chiamarla) si faceva il terzo e stava cominciando con l'ultimo



Buongiorno World,sono un quasi tuo coetaneo,faccio parte della categoria diversamente fedeli, e ti dico..si esistono..ad esempio io sto entrando in contatto con tipa sposata da 27 anni,con figli.Da quello che capisco,posto che combini e si vedra',non saro'il solo,me l' ha fatto capire.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> É proprio così. In un caso sono stati i nostri amici:
> vacanze insieme, sabati e domeniche insieme con i rispettivi figli, cene insieme a casa e fuori, i figli insieme nella stessa classe, ecc.
> Gli amici di famiglia insomma.
> La moglie ha diritto di sapere anche lei?
> ...


se fossi in te non direi niente, per un motivo molto semplice: dato che già qualche anno fa la moglie del tuo amico sospettava, e poi però la cosa si è fermata lì, forse tra di loro hanno già avuto l'occasione di chiarirsi, o forse la moglie non vuol vedere, chi lo sa...
comunque sia, secondo me non è mai buona cosa intervenire nelle relazioni altrui, ma ammetto di essere molto rigida riguardo a questo, non tutti la pensano così
mi dispiace per la tua storia, in bocca al lupo, chi cerca, trova


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> se fossi in te non direi niente, per un motivo molto semplice: dato che già qualche anno fa la moglie del tuo amico sospettava, e poi però la cosa si è fermata lì, forse tra di loro hanno già avuto l'occasione di chiarirsi, o forse la moglie non vuol vedere, chi lo sa...
> comunque sia, secondo me non è mai buona cosa intervenire nelle relazioni altrui, ma ammetto di essere molto rigida riguardo a questo, non tutti la pensano così
> mi dispiace per la tua storia, in bocca al lupo, chi cerca, trova


Ciao Cheat..concordo ormai a che serve??certo io mai mi farei moglie di amico...e penso neanche tu!
At salut..

aahah non ho resistito vedendoti..ho sbriciato la cam del mondello..sembra estate piena.tanta gente in spiaggia..e che bel mare..non lo sapevo...viene voglia di tuffarsi....ahahahah


----------



## geko (12 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Ciao Cheat*..concordo ormai a che serve??certo io mai mi farei moglie di amico...e penso neanche tu!
> At salut..
> 
> aahah non ho resistito vedendoti..ho sbriciato la cam del mondello..sembra estate piena.tanta gente in spiaggia..e che bel mare..non lo sapevo...viene voglia di tuffarsi....ahahahah


Cheat?? Lothy, ma stai rispondendo a Free, non a Cheat!!! :rotfl:


Così si diventa ciechi, ti avevo avvisato! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cheat?? Lothy, ma stai rispondendo a Free, non a Cheat!!! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Così si diventa ciechi, ti avevo avvisato! :rotfl:



colpa della troppa gnocca..amico....davvero ora sono troppe.....aahahhahah..buon fine settimana lucertolastro


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Il mondo gira sempre uguale.
> Vacanze? Fatto
> Chiacchierate? Fatto
> Psicoterapia di coppia e individuale? Fatto
> ...


 Secondo me devi solo essere felice di averla conosciuta e di averla persa per 3 motivi fondamentali:
1)Ti ha dato tuo figlio (questo per averla conosciuta, ed è solo su questo che, secondo me, devi concentrare i ricordi).
2)Se ne va lei di casa, lasciandoti vivere con vostro figlio. Pensa se oltre il "danno anche la beffa" e ti faceva storie per il bambino (e gli strumenti per non farti fare il padre li ha eccome).
3)Il grassetto, ringrazia il cielo (o chi per lui) e sii felice di non avere più una donna così...


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> É proprio così. In un caso sono stati i nostri amici:
> vacanze insieme, sabati e domeniche insieme con i rispettivi figli, cene insieme a casa e fuori, i figli insieme nella stessa classe, ecc.
> Gli amici di famiglia insomma.
> La moglie ha diritto di sapere anche lei?
> ...


Si, ha diritto SOPRATTUTTO di sapere che la sua saluta è stata messa in pericolo!!


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Anche se il fenomeno dei tradimenti è arrivato ormai a livelli altissimi,  per fortuna ancora non abbastanza da escludere  del tutto le persone fedeli di principio.
mi dispiace tantissimo che tu sia incappato in questa storia, se può consolarti,  ce ne sono tante come la tua, migliori o peggiori
alla fine il risultato non cambia.
Capisco i  vari e vani tentativi per tenere insieme la famiglia  e questo ti fa onore credimi.
d'ora in poi concentrati solo sull 'amore per tuo figlio, non lo trascurare mai,
vedrai che prima o poi qualcosa di buono arriva senza tanto cercarlo vedrai.

P.S. Se lei prova a tornare, qualsiasi  scusa o giuramento si inventi,
per il tuo bene mandala via, non credergli mai più. mi raccomando per il tuo bene!


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Purtroppo gli avvocati contattati dicono che ormai gli alimenti non vengono quasi mai piú dati neanche dai giudici (ormai quasi tutte donne) alle donne tradite.
> Dicono "signora, che vuole? Lavori"
> Figurarsi per un uomo.
> Il figlio si, lui dovrebbe avere un assegno maggiore da lei che ha il reddito piú alto


NOn per il tradimento carissimo, ma ancora adesso quando c'è una disparità economica evidente e tu hai detto che c'è, l'assegno di mantenimento deve essere versato per mantenere il tenore di vita di prima. Ti ricordo che tu per lei hai rinciato alla tua carriera, quindi la sua carriera in parte è dovuta a te e non solo a lei stessa.
Se per le donne vale questo, perchè in questo caso non dovrebbe valere per l'uomo? Fai valere i tuoi diritti di essere umano in Italia, perchè sei il primo caso che vedo di uomo che ha deciso di sacrificare la carriera per quella della moglie ed hai diritto di raccogliere anche tu quello che tu hai seminato.


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ascolta gli altri e non leggere le farneticazione di Daniele...
> Lui non può capire certe cose...


Conte, gentilmente, fatti dare in culo da un superdotato, perchè trovi sempre il modo per screditare e scrivi solo grandi boiate o banalità incredibili, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? No, quindi al posto di fare il coglione per renderti belloccio leggi, porco mondo! Ho solo scritto che lui ha diritto all'assegno di mantenimento e non perchè tradito, per questo non viene dato, ma perchè c'è una evidente disparità economica che è stata comunque creata anche dal suo aiutare lei (sacrificando la sua carriera).
Sai leggere in Italiano???? Te lo hanno insegnato a scuola, o sei così vecchio che te lo sei dimenticato?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2012)

*worldlove*

Ma  che c'avresti da esse incazzato?E mentre a tua moglie facevano un bel culo a tarallo ti cosa facevi?cosa hai fatto?Incazzati con te stesso,per la tua dignità zero!Tua moglie?Una grande zoccola con la piena cognizione di aver accanto un fessacchiotto.....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

ciao, mi chiamo francesco, rispondo a worldlove:

caro, lei ti ha lasciato e tu hai fatto un sei al superenalotto.
Sei ancora giovane (mio padre si è risposato a 61 anni con una bella donna poco più giovane di lui), adesso hai la possibilità di trovare qualcuna che ti ami per come sei e che stia bene con te ma soprattutto qualcuna che cerchi un uomo con cui condividere la propria vita. 
Consigli:
Pensa alla tua carriera;
Mettiti in forma;
Compra nuovi vestiti, cambia look;
Compra un nuovo profumo;
Nel tempo libero frequenta posti pubblici con amici (locali, pub, bar, cinema ecc ecc.)
insomma VIVI, ne hai tutto il diritto!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, gentilmente, fatti dare in culo da un superdotato, perchè trovi sempre il modo per screditare e scrivi solo grandi boiate o banalità incredibili, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? No, quindi al posto di fare il coglione per renderti belloccio leggi, porco mondo! Ho solo scritto che lui ha diritto all'assegno di mantenimento e non perchè tradito, per questo non viene dato, ma perchè c'è una evidente disparità economica che è stata comunque creata anche dal suo aiutare lei (sacrificando la sua carriera).
> Sai leggere in Italiano???? Te lo hanno insegnato a scuola, o sei così vecchio che te lo sei dimenticato?


Rileggiti: Posso chiederti da uomo di fotterla alla grande quella stronza che ti ha usato e fatto male, almeno per farle provare finalmente cosa significa farsi il mazzo tanto per una persona e nulla stringere.
Ricorda, è tuo diritto ed è in parte anche tuo dovere fotterla in quel modo. 

Tu non hai nessun diritto a rivolgerti a sto modo e di parlare con questi termini delle mogli delle altri...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma  che c'avresti da esse incazzato?E mentre a tua moglie facevano un bel culo a tarallo ti cosa facevi?cosa hai fatto?Incazzati con te stesso,per la tua dignità zero!Tua moglie?Una grande zoccola con la piena cognizione di aver accanto un fessacchiotto.....!!!



Chiaro, deciso e conciso come al solito! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Certo che esistono. E fai bene a crederci


----------



## Eretteo (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Stiamo aspettando la fine della scuola per dare la "buona" novella a nostro figlio e lei sta aspettando i mobili per la sua casa. Pratiche di separazione in corso.
> Hai ragione, meglio single, pulito e sereno.


E parzialmente mantenuto,visto che la parte notevolmente piu' abbiente dei due deve sostenere la parte economicamente piu' debole.


----------



## tesla (12 Maggio 2012)

l'unica cosa che non ho capito è perchè bisogna dire a questo poveretto attapirato che sua moglie si è fatta fare un culo a tarallo. ma adesso c'è da prendersela coi traditi ribadendo quello che fa più male?


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io glielo direi.
> E non solo all'amica di famiglia.
> Se una decide di fare la troia,che almeno si sappia.


Già, dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti e i tentativi di ricostruzione non avevo ancora avuto il coraggio di chiamarla cosí.
Ma adesso, dopo avermela fatta ancora, lasciandomi credere di voler ricominciare mentre stava solo aspettando che finissero il suo nuovo appartamento per andarsene, devo avere il coraggio: la mia soon-to-be-ex-wife é una troia.


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Anche io sono basita.
> Perchè è una botta.
> 32 anni...mizzica. Pesante.
> 
> Va beh..tu sei il poeta...io tenterò di contenermi...


No ti prego, non contenerti: mi sembri giusta per qualcos'altro, da quello che ho letto di te qua e la


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Già, dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti e i tentativi di ricostruzione non avevo ancora avuto il coraggio di chiamarla cosí.
> Ma adesso, dopo avermela fatta ancora, lasciandomi credere di voler ricominciare mentre stava solo aspettando che finissero il suo nuovo appartamento per andarsene, devo avere il coraggio: la mia soon-to-be-ex-wife é una troia.


Non pensare a queste cose, ti fai solo del male,  ascolta il mio consiglio postato qualche pagina precedente.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> No ti prego, non contenerti: *mi sembri giusta per qualcos'altro*, da quello che ho letto di te qua e la


 ovvero?


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel mondo ci sono personalità diverse, e sono così tante, così varie, che ti accorgi nel tempo che capirle è impossibile, forse farsi un'opinione è quella via di mezzo che ti permette di inquadrare la persona, ma mai si riuscirà a capirla sul serio. I tradimenti fanno male, non posso sapere se uno, se due, se cinque fanno la distinzione sul dolore, ma una cosa al momento so con certezza, che l'amore esiste! ed è quando riesci ad essere te stesso con la compagna che in quel momento hai accanto. Alla fine non importa ( si fa per dire) se la tua compagna è stata bugiarda, se non è stata sincera etc, importa che "noi" siamo coerenti con quello che siamo veramente. Chiudi la mente alla tua storia non per dimenticarla ma per trasformarla e prenderne il meglio,  col tempo ti godrai appieno la vita e la donna che vorrà condividere con te le giornate.


Sí, é vero. Restare sé stessi é stato, é e sarà sempre importante.
Non credo di essere affatto scontento se in 32 anni non ho mai agito tradendo. Certo, a me e a molti altri credo, puó essere venuto in mente come sarebbe stato piacevole farsi quella o quell'altra. Le occasioni non mancano: notti in hotel fuori città per giorni per lavoro, persone nuove conosciute tutti i giorni.
Eppure non l'ho mai fatto.
Devo essere contento di non averlo fatto. Mi sento meglio di chi ha tradito.


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me devi solo essere felice di averla conosciuta e di averla persa per 3 motivi fondamentali:
> 1)Ti ha dato tuo figlio (questo per averla conosciuta, ed è solo su questo che, secondo me, devi concentrare i ricordi).
> 2)Se ne va lei di casa, lasciandoti vivere con vostro figlio. Pensa se oltre il "danno anche la beffa" e ti faceva storie per il bambino (e gli strumenti per non farti fare il padre li ha eccome).
> 3)Il grassetto, ringrazia il cielo (o chi per lui) e sii felice di non avere più una donna così...


C'hai preso in pieno. Sto proprio pensando a queste tre cose.
Per quanto riguarda il figlio, non sono riuscito a trattenermi di dire tutto anche a mio figlio.
Lo so, gli psicologi consigliano l'incontro a due.
"senti dobbiamo dirti qualcosa, sai la mamma e il papà non si vogliono piú bene come una volta, ma vogliono sempre bene a te, ecc. ecc"
Ma non volevo proprio che pensasse che io ho mai considerato di abbandonarlo. E poi non é vero che io non le volessi bene. Cazzo. L'amavo. Ero disposto anche a perdonarle i 4 e forse piú tradimenti se solo fossimo riusciti ad amarci.
Ma lei no. Mi ha detto e mi fatto capire di non avermi mai amato.
Allora ho detto qualcosa che non avrei dovuto. Ho detto a mio figlio che sua mamma era andata a letto con altri quattro uomini.
Mio figlio, di 10 anni, mi ha stupito per la sua saggezza.
Mi ha detto: papà, non pensarci piú che ti viene un infarto. Non ti preoccupare, ti voglio bene io.
E mi ha stupito per la sua, per ora, forza con cui affronta la cosa. L'altro giorno mi dice: "quand'é che se ne va, cosí possiamo finalmente prendere un cane?"


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma  che c'avresti da esse incazzato?E mentre a tua moglie facevano un bel culo a tarallo ti cosa facevi?cosa hai fatto?Incazzati con te stesso,per la tua dignità zero!Tua moglie?Una grande zoccola con la piena cognizione di aver accanto un fessacchiotto.....!!!


La prima tentazione é di darti ragione.
Ma poi, no. Hai torto.
Io non sapevo delle storie finché succedevano e quando ho saputo tutto ho fatto di tutto per farla smettere e per cercare di ricucire qualcosa. E, forse, le storie, finché, eravamo in terapia, ecc erano ferme (le controllavo sms, email, telefoni, la facevo seguire, ecc.).
Quindi, é vero, dall'esterno sono stato un fesso, ma non ho e non avró mai alcun rimpianto.
Devo solo pensare a perdonare me stesso per avere amato una donna che non mi amava e per aver provato a tenere insieme una famiglia che a lei non interessava (sua la frase "il figlio, nessun problema, ci sono tanti divorziati, i figli stanno benissimo").
Non ho rimpianti


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao, mi chiamo francesco, rispondo a worldlove:
> 
> caro, lei ti ha lasciato e tu hai fatto un sei al superenalotto.
> Sei ancora giovane (mio padre si è risposato a 61 anni con una bella donna poco più giovane di lui), adesso hai la possibilità di trovare qualcuna che ti ami per come sei e che stia bene con te ma soprattutto qualcuna che cerchi un uomo con cui condividere la propria vita.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Anzi, pensavo anche di cambiare macchina e passare dalla station wagon alla cabrio.
Anche mio figlio non vede l'ora. "Dai papà, quando la compri?"


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvero?


Giusta per non contenerti


----------



## Eretteo (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> L'altro giorno mi dice: "quand'é che se ne va, cosí possiamo finalmente prendere un cane?"


Questo e' parlare;andate al canile ed adottate un fedele amico.  :up:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Questo e' parlare;andate al canile ed adottate un fedele amico.  :up:


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Maggio 2012)

ciao, sono sempre francesco. Worldlove non vorrei che tuo figli inizi a vedere sua madre come un nemico. la tua ormai ex moglie ha certamente sbagliato a non amare la propria famiglia (al di là dei tradimenti), valore sacro su cui poggia la nostra società (per famiglia intendo anche una persona con un cane, non necessariamente uomo, donna, figlio). In ogni caso tuo figlio ha bisogno della madre quanto del padre in egual misura. La mamma rimane sempre la mamma!

ps: hai pensato di concederti una bella e rilassante vacanza con tuo figlio? Secondo me ti farebbe bene


----------



## tesla (13 Maggio 2012)

tuo figlio è un grande! :up:
hai fatto bene a dirgli le cose come stanno


----------



## Flavia (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 2 dei quattro tradimenti erano con uomini sposati e le mogli non sanno.
> Che faccio?
> Mi faccio i fatti miei e lascio vivere le loro famiglie nella falsa tranquillità.
> O dico tutto alle mogli.
> ...


al di là del fatto di raccontare tutto alle mogli come forma di vendetta, o solo per metterle al corrente della situazione in cui si trovano, sorge anche un altro problema
da quello che ho letto tua moglie ha avuto vari amanti, a non sempre ha usato le giuste precauzioni
sai quante donne si ritrovano addosso malattie attaccate dai mariti che hanno relazioni extra?
un aspetto da tenere in considerazione


----------



## Flavia (13 Maggio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si'...ci ancora tante donne che sanno amare e sanno dare se stesse senza tradire e senza ingannare....credici !!
> 
> La rabbia passera' poco alla volta.
> meno ti concentri su di lei, e piu' su te stesso, piu' in fretta passera' la tua rabbia....
> Devi costruire la tua vita e la tua persona come non hai mai fatto prima.


:up:
certo che esistono donne così ( di solito sono quelle che si prendono le sole, per eccesso di fiducia)
ma voglio credere che esistono anche uomini così


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rileggiti: Posso chiederti da uomo di fotterla alla grande quella stronza che ti ha usato e fatto male, almeno per farle provare finalmente cosa significa farsi il mazzo tanto per una persona e nulla stringere.
> Ricorda, è tuo diritto ed è in parte anche tuo dovere fotterla in quel modo.
> 
> Tu non hai nessun diritto a rivolgerti a sto modo e di parlare con questi termini delle mogli delle altri...


Allora sei un ipocrita del cazzo, lo dimostri con queste parole.La parola moglie non vuol dire nulla di nulla quando il legame si è rotto, Lei non  è più sua moglie, perchè non è una moglie quella che viene meno ai giuramenti fatti e in modo così platelamente bastardo, è una donna, stop. E lui permane con il diritto di fottere la donna che ha creduto di fottere lui, perchè? Perchè queste pesoncine che credono di avere diritto a tutto nella vita dvono sapere che c'è un limite e lei lo ha superato, di 3 volte.


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

Carissimo, ti capisco che lo hai detto a tuo figlio, è una cosa sbagliata ma comunque corretta, perchèdeve capire perchè ti vedrà strano da oggi in poi ed è giusto che sappia il motivo e non che tu sei fuori come un balcone. Una mia amica seppe a 11 anni la medesima cosa di suo madre da suo padre, ama sua madre ma vive con suo padre, perchè a detta sua, lei è troppo immatura per ppoter avere una figlia e non vorrebbe allo stesso tempo rovinarle un incontro galante da troia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora sei un ipocrita del cazzo, lo dimostri con queste parole.La parola moglie non vuol dire nulla di nulla quando il legame si è rotto, Lei non  è più sua moglie, perchè non è una moglie quella che viene meno ai giuramenti fatti e in modo così platelamente bastardo, è una donna, stop. E lui permane con il diritto di fottere la donna che ha creduto di fottere lui, perchè? Perchè queste pesoncine che credono di avere diritto a tutto nella vita dvono sapere che c'è un limite e lei lo ha superato, di 3 volte.


Ripeto: tu non sei nella posizione di poter giudicare gli altri.
Non sai che cos'è avere una moglie.
Non sai che cos'è essere marito di.
Non sai che cos'è condividere un letto, una casa, un affetto per anni: TU NON LO SAI.

Il legame si rompe quando lo decidono due coniugi: e la rottura viene ratificata.

Se solo tu sapessi come nel matrimonio si salvano solo quelli che sono pieni di tolleranza, misericordia, pazienza, sopportazione, capacità di soprassedere, capacità di scusare i limiti dell'altro.

Tutti quelli che si credono perfetti, o un gradino sopra l'altro, e si fanno giudici, maestri di vita, moralizzatori del coniuge: se non è prima è poi. Ma falliscono.

Perchè un brutto giorno, chi dei due è sempre nel banco del giudizio, del rimprovero, della critica ecc..ecc..ecc..trova chi lo/la accetta per quello che è...si sente amato...e rinasce dentro...e ti dice...io ti saluto meneghino o meneghina...ho trovato FINALMENTE chi mi ama sul serio...

Chi ha dato ha dato, chi ha avuto, ha avuto...ora ognun per sè.

Ma ripeto tu non puoi lontanamente capire che cosa siano 32 anni con una persona.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto: tu non sei nella posizione di poter giudicare gli altri.
> Non sai che cos'è avere una moglie.
> Non sai che cos'è essere marito di.
> Non sai che cos'è condividere un letto, una casa, un affetto per anni: TU NON LO SAI.
> ...


Quotone global e pure approvazione verde kriptonite!


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora sei un ipocrita del cazzo, lo dimostri con queste parole.La parola moglie non vuol dire nulla di nulla quando il legame si è rotto, Lei non  è più sua moglie, perchè non è una moglie quella che viene meno ai giuramenti fatti e in modo così platelamente bastardo, è una donna, stop. E lui permane con il diritto di fottere la donna che ha creduto di fottere lui, perchè? Perchè queste pesoncine che credono di avere diritto a tutto nella vita dvono sapere che c'è un limite e lei lo ha superato, di 3 volte.


Quindi la prima scopata extra era perdonabile?
Interessante detto da te...
Stai vedendo la luce?


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

No, dico semplicemente che un matrimonio è finito quando uno dei coniugi decide che lo è, non entrambi. E' sempre così ed è sempre stato così, se uno decide che è finito è finito, c'è solo la formalità della separazione legalmente parlando, ma il matrimonio è bello che finito già da tempo. Una convivenza di lungo corso è decisa o da due persone che lavorano inseme (il metodo giusto) o da una persona che tollera l'altra (metodo sbagliato), ma il più delle volte quest'ultimo modo serve solo per nascondere qualcosa dell'altro. 
Io sono propriamente convinto che chi sbandiera le proprie infedeltà sia un gay represso che avrebbe bisogno di fare outing alla grande, perchè solitamente chi è, non necessita di dimostrare.
No Tebe, secondo meil matrimonio finisce al primo tradimento, quello che ci sarà dopo non sarà il primo matrimonio, ma si potrebbe definire come un secondo matrimonio di forma tra le due persone,  ma una coppia che passa attraverso ad un tradimento si sgretola sempre, quindi non è perdonabile.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> certo che esistono donne così ( di solito sono quelle che si prendono le sole, per eccesso di fiducia)
> *ma voglio credere che esistono anche uomini così*


voglio provare a crederlo pure io....


----------



## Flavia (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> voglio provare a crederlo pure io....


ma si Simy dai oggi vogliamo essere ottimiste


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, dico semplicemente che un matrimonio è finito quando uno dei coniugi decide che lo è, non entrambi. E' sempre così ed è sempre stato così, se uno decide che è finito è finito, c'è solo la formalità della separazione legalmente parlando, ma il matrimonio è bello che finito già da tempo. Una convivenza di lungo corso è decisa o da due persone che lavorano inseme (il metodo giusto) o da una persona che tollera l'altra (metodo sbagliato), ma il più delle volte quest'ultimo modo serve solo per nascondere qualcosa dell'altro.
> I*o sono propriamente convinto che chi sbandiera le proprie infedeltà sia un gay represso che avrebbe bisogno di fare outing alla grande, perchè solitamente chi è, non necessita di dimostrare.*
> No Tebe, secondo meil matrimonio finisce al primo tradimento, quello che ci sarà dopo non sarà il primo matrimonio, ma si potrebbe definire come un secondo matrimonio di forma tra le due persone,  ma una coppia che passa attraverso ad un tradimento si sgretola sempre, quindi non è perdonabile.


Sul neretto...io e lothar siamo due gay repressi, ok.

Sul dopo neretto...sai bene che non la penso così e ne sono una dimostrazione.
Tra me e Mattia, dopo il suo tradimento che mi ha fatto malissimo, non si è sgretolato niente.
E' stata dura. E' stato faticoso. E' stato doloroso. E' stato un bagno di sangue e scrivo sempre che con quel tradimento io ho respirato "sangue e merda" e perdonami il francesismo.

Ma non ci siamo sgretolati.
Siamo diventati altro da quello che eravamo prima, un altro che oggi è molto meglio.
Sai qual'è stato il segreto secondo me?

L'amore.
Suo per me, che gli ha permesso di capire.
E il mio per lui. Che mi ha permesso di perdonare.

E lo perdonerei ancora mille volte.

perchè io amo.
Lo amo.
E mi basta questo.


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

Ma il vostro rapporto di prima non è cambiato, è morto e se ne è creato uno nuovo, non si esce mai indenni da un tradimento e comunque sia è un qualcosa che non migliora il rapporto, lo rende solo diverso e comunque crea qualcosa di doloroso e sta solo in una persona decidere se c'è o no ancora il matrimonio ed è il tradito per lo più, se quello decide che non c'è non si è più una coppia da quel momento in poi, con buona pace delle inutilità che dice l'inutile stato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma il vostro rapporto di prima non è cambiato, è morto e se ne è creato uno nuovo, non si esce mai indenni da un tradimento e comunque sia è un qualcosa che non migliora il rapporto, lo rende solo diverso e comunque crea qualcosa di doloroso e sta solo in una persona decidere se c'è o no ancora il matrimonio ed è il tradito per lo più, se quello decide che non c'è non si è più una coppia da quel momento in poi, con buona pace delle inutilità che dice l'inutile stato.


Mi dispiace.
Asserisco con forza che ora è meglio e per niente doloroso. Anzi.
Nemmeno il paragone.
Se non ci fosse stato quel tradimento ora non saremmo insieme.

Abbiamo scelto in due di provare.
Se lui mi avesse detto Tebe amo l'altra ti lascio, ovvio che non c'era nulla da ricostruire.

Ma non è andata così.

E lui ora è. quasi, esattamente l'uomo che voglio.
Come ora io sono, quasi, esattamente la donna che vuole.

Nel nostro caso il tradimento è stata una cura, con il senno di poi, assolutamente benvenuta


----------



## quorthon (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Dopo la rabbia della scoperta dei tradimenti e dopo averle chiesto scusa e chiesto di perdonarmi per tutti i miei errori che hanno contribuito a questi eventi (sí, ho fatto anche questo)


Be' l'autoumiliazione di te stesso ha fatto passare lei dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

quorthon ha detto:


> Be' l'autoumiliazione di te stesso ha fatto passare lei dalla parte della ragione.



*eeeehhhh??????????*


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

quorthon ha detto:


> Be' l'autoumiliazione di te stesso ha fatto passare lei dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto...io e lothar siamo due gay repressi, ok.
> 
> Sul dopo neretto...sai bene che non la penso così e ne sono una dimostrazione.
> Tra me e Mattia, dopo il suo tradimento che mi ha fatto malissimo, non si è sgretolato niente.
> ...


Scusa la mia giovane età, ma il rapporto amore-tradimento
(nel senso che una persona dice di amare un altra e continua a tradirla)
come pensare che esistono tradimenti solo corporei
che non riescono ad influenzare la mente ( parlo di sensi di colpa nei confronti dell 'amato non di convolgimenti sentimentali)
non riesco proprio a capirlo e credo che non lo capirò mai,
nemmeno fra 100 anni.

Sei del segno gemelli? hanno pensieri strani le donne gemelli.
mi sembri una mia collega innamoratissima del suo compagno,
nonostante tutto ci prova sempre, 
gli rispondo ma come dici di essere  innamorata del tuo compagno,
perchè mi fai certe proposte,
lei mi risponde ma tu saresti solo un dolcetto niente di più.
è più di un anno che gli rispondo allo stesso modo e lei sempre la storia del dolcetto.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se è tutto vero. E' un film horror.
> Sei nel posto giusto per la tua domanda.
> Qui ci sono moltissime fedeli che possono risponderti si.
> Perchè amano e non tradiscono.
> ...


Che significa io mi tiro fuori? Pur essendo una diversamente fedele ma che (a tuo dire E NON HO NESSUN ELEMENTO PER POTER PENSARE IL CONTRARIO E QUINDI TI CREDO A PRESCINDERE) è sempre stata chiara dal principio nelle sue relazioni proprio non riesci a "consolare" un tradito in primis e definire lei una stronza senza limiti in secundis?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Scusa la mia giovane età, ma il rapporto amore-tradimento
> (nel senso che una persona dice di amare un altra e continua a tradirla)
> come pensare che esistono tradimenti solo corporei
> che non riescono ad influenzare la mente ( parlo di sensi di colpa nei confronti dell 'amato non di convolgimenti sentimentali)
> ...


sarà un'ipoglicemica


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sarà un'ipoglicemica



effettivamente dopo una serata, passata a ballare ci possono essere cali di zuccheri..
hahahahaah


----------



## bubu (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma quindi da quanto ho letto poi stai ancora insieme? sinceramente preferisco restar sola piuttosto che mal accompagnata....tu avrai 50 anni  ma io quasi 44 ed  ho avuto una vita molto  ricca di emozioni e dolori, che di certo non mi spaventa un futuro da single ma pulita da ora in poi...si vede che doveva andar così ed il panorama che c'è attorno mi spaventa alquanto!!


Ciao e ben venuto.
Mi spiace tanto per ciò che stai vivendo e capisco tutta la tua rabbia.
Ovviamente tua moglie ha una visione della coppia e della famiglia che non si "sposa" con la tua e per questo è giusto che vi siate separati. Tanto non è che sarebbe cambiata no?
Ma detto ciò, guai se perdi la speranza che esistano persone che amano e riescono ad essere fedeli.
Io sono una tradita (certo non hai tuoi livelli) ma sono stata e sono fedele.
Credo nella famiglia e nell'amore e come me ce ne sono tantissimi.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> effettivamente dopo una serata, passata a ballare ci possono essere cali di zuccheri..
> hahahahaah


fai un'opera pia allora...sacrificati...


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fai un'opera pia allora...sacrificati...


no, però mi hai dato un idea, la prossima volta mi porto un cioccolatino


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no, però mi hai dato un idea, la prossima volta mi porto un cioccolatino


da spalmare?


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> da spalmare?


non andrei mai con una fidanzata/sposata per principio
negli altri casi fragole,cioccolata,bollicine
magari all 'interno di una jacuzzi ci può stare


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non andrei mai con una fidanzata/sposata per principio
> negli altri casi fragole,cioccolata,bollicine
> magari all 'interno di una jacuzzi ci può stare


scherzavo. comunque ci sono le eccezioni (per me) ad andare con una sposata/accompagnata.


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scherzavo. comunque ci sono le eccezioni (per me) ad andare con una sposata/accompagnata.


scherzavo anche io, non mi piacciono le jacuzzi, situazioni troppo da vip, amo le cose semplici. 
le eccezioni si possono fare dato che ce ne sono tante libere, perchè complicarsi la vita.


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> scherzavo anche io, non mi piacciono le jacuzzi, situazioni troppo da vip, amo le cose semplici.
> le eccezioni si possono fare dato che ce ne sono tante libere, perchè complicarsi la vita.


seeeeeee sto' pingone! anche io sono semplice ma nella jacuzzi ci vado eccome se posso!

per il resto se ti piace una non libera ma facente parte delle eccezioni tu passa che io invece prendo


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non *andrei mai con una fidanzata/sposata per *principio
> negli altri casi fragole,cioccolata,bollicine
> magari all 'interno di una jacuzzi ci può stare


diepende... 



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scherzavo. comunque ci sono le eccezioni (per me) ad andare con una sposata/accompagnata.


esattamente


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> seeeeeee sto' pingone! anche io sono semplice ma nella jacuzzi ci vado eccome se posso!
> 
> per il resto se ti piace una non libera ma facente parte delle eccezioni tu passa che io invece prendo


Pur facendone parte per lavoro del mondo vip, cerco sempre di tenermi a distanza nel tempo libero,
pur non convidendole le tue scelte le rispetto ,  con la differenza di non  darti aggettivi dispregiativi gratuiti 
come fai tu.


----------



## illuminata all'improvviso (13 Maggio 2012)

*Dici bene*



Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Esistono eccome donne che amano, si lasciano amare e non tradiscono. Io sono così. E il traditore simile a tua moglie è purtroppo capitato a me, solo che nel mio caso sono io che l'ho buttato fuori di casa... E tu mi dirai: sai che consolazione! Infatti non mi consola, da quasi nove anni lo consideravo l'uomo della mia vita e lui, da cinque perlomeno, mi tradiva.... Ah, abbiamo anche una bimba piccola... Ho disagi per lei, ma adesso io sono sicura di aver vinto al superenalotto!! Comunque, anch'io mi domando: gli uomini sono proprio tutti così?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Pur facendone parte per lavoro del mondo vip, cerco sempre di tenermi a distanza nel tempo libero,
> pur non convidendole le tue scelte le rispetto ,  con la differenza di non  darti aggettivi dispregiativi gratuiti
> come fai tu.


tipo quali?


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

illuminata all'improvviso ha detto:


> Esistono eccome donne che amano, si lasciano amare e non tradiscono. Io sono così. E il traditore simile a tua moglie è purtroppo capitato a me, solo che nel mio caso sono io che l'ho buttato fuori di casa... E tu mi dirai: sai che consolazione! Infatti non mi consola, da quasi nove anni lo consideravo l'uomo della mia vita e lui, da cinque perlomeno, mi tradiva.... Ah, abbiamo anche una bimba piccola... Ho disagi per lei, ma adesso io sono sicura di aver vinto al superenalotto!! *Comunque, anch'io mi domando: gli uomini sono proprio tutti così*?


no.


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tipo quali?


il termine  foggiano che hai usato.


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

illuminata all'improvviso ha detto:


> Esistono eccome donne che amano, si lasciano amare e non tradiscono. Io sono così. E il traditore simile a tua moglie è purtroppo capitato a me, solo che nel mio caso sono io che l'ho buttato fuori di casa... E tu mi dirai: sai che consolazione! Infatti non mi consola, da quasi nove anni lo consideravo l'uomo della mia vita e lui, da cinque perlomeno, mi tradiva.... Ah, abbiamo anche una bimba piccola... Ho disagi per lei, ma adesso io sono sicura di aver vinto al superenalotto!! Comunque, anch'io mi domando: gli uomini sono proprio tutti così?


 Non vedo grandi differenze tra uomo o donna nei tradimenti,
 quindi cambiando la  domanda se  tutte le persone(uomini/donne) così,
 ti rispondo fortunatamente no.
 come   direi che  ne esistono altrettante peggiori di quelle che descritte da te. (non so se questo possa consolarti)


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> il termine  foggiano che hai usato.


ma non era mica rivolto a te. era come dire "'co' sto cazzo che io non ci vado in una jacuzzi". 
coda di paglia?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma non era mica rivolto a te. era come dire "'co' sto cazzo che io non ci vado in una jacuzzi".
> coda di paglia?


dipende con chi ci vai...ma in linea di massima la jacuzzi non si rifiuta.....



intanto "nonna papera" (che sarei io) è al lavoro...se l'esperimento riesce vi posto la ricettina....


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma non era mica rivolto a te. era come dire "'co' sto cazzo che io non ci vado in una jacuzzi".
> coda di paglia?


un pò si dopo gli ultimi trascorsi, 
avrò  interpretato male la traduzione , come non detto allora.


----------



## Worldlove (13 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao, sono sempre francesco. Worldlove non vorrei che tuo figli inizi a vedere sua madre come un nemico. la tua ormai ex moglie ha certamente sbagliato a non amare la propria famiglia (al di là dei tradimenti), valore sacro su cui poggia la nostra società (per famiglia intendo anche una persona con un cane, non necessariamente uomo, donna, figlio). In ogni caso tuo figlio ha bisogno della madre quanto del padre in egual misura. La mamma rimane sempre la mamma!
> 
> ps: hai pensato di concederti una bella e rilassante vacanza con tuo figlio? Secondo me ti farebbe bene


Per quanto riguarda il rispetto del figlio per la mamma, hai ragione: sto cercando di fare in modo di mantenerlo.
Infatti quando ho detto tutto anche a mio figlio lui mi ha detto:
"ma allora mia mamma è una puttana?"
Io mi sono morso la lingua e gli ho detto "no guarda, una puttana lo fa per soldi, mentre la mamma lo fa solo perchè pensa di star bene così"
In effetti potevo dirgli anche che sua mamma è una troia, ma mentre eravamo già arrivati al concetto di prostituta, non ha ancora l'età per capire quello di troia ...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il rispetto del figlio per la mamma, hai ragione: sto cercando di fare in modo di mantenerlo.
> Infatti quando ho detto tutto anche a mio figlio lui mi ha detto:
> "ma allora mia mamma è una puttana?"
> Io mi sono morso la lingua e gli ho detto "no guarda, una puttana lo fa per soldi, mentre la mamma lo fa solo perchè pensa di star bene così"
> In effetti potevo dirgli anche che sua mamma è una troia, ma mentre eravamo già arrivati al concetto di prostituta, non ha ancora l'età per capire quello di troia ...


in realtà non avrebbe nemmeno l'età per sapere queste cose....secondo me!
ok dirgli che mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo...ma senza esagerare con i dettagli!


----------



## Worldlove (13 Maggio 2012)

*Come si fa a cambiare titolo al thread: sono 5*

Appena tornato dal paradossale pranzo di comunione di mio figlio, in cui i coscienti della situazione erano:
io, mio figlio, la mia baby sitter (di 61 anni, non pensate male!), una delle mie sorelle, i miei genitori. Gli ignari erano tutti gli altri (altri parenti miei e tutti i suoi, compresi i suoi genitori anziani che farebbero un infarto a sapere cosa fa la loro figlioletta).
Ebbene, a pranzo mia sorella mi racconta di aver saputo che un suo amico (cliente dello studio professionale della mia ex) le aveva confessato di essersela già fatta.
E siamo a 5.
Come era la frase di qualcuno più su?
"Hai fatto 6 al superenalotto"
Già sono proprio fortunato che tutto sia uscito ora, prima di continuare ancora anni in questo stato.


----------



## Worldlove (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in realtà non avrebbe nemmeno l'età per sapere queste cose....secondo me!
> ok dirgli che mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo...ma senza esagerare con i dettagli!


In generale hai ragione, ma guarda caso a quest'età (10) i bambini cominciano a scoprire le parolacce e ti chiedono il significato. E qualche mese prima gli avevo spiegato in modo "asettico" cosa volesse dire "puttana"


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in realtà non avrebbe nemmeno l'età per sapere queste cose....secondo me!
> ok dirgli che mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo...ma senza esagerare con i dettagli!


Concordo.

Cioè...racconti delle cose a tuo figlio e lui deduce che la madre è una "puttana"?
Dieci anni sono pochi per affrontare un simile discorso in quei termini e anche se i bambini di oggi sono sufficientemente smaliziati, non credo che sia il caso di creagli conflitti interiori per una moralità che non è loro nei confronti della madre.

Dire che non si va d'accordo o che non ci si vuol più bene è più che sufficiente.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> In generale hai ragione, ma guarda caso a quest'età (10) i bambini cominciano a scoprire le parolacce e ti chiedono il significato. E qualche mese prima gli avevo spiegato in modo "asettico" cosa volesse dire "puttana"



non lo metto in dubbio....i bambini sono curiosi e cominciano a scoprire le parolacce!
però...e c'è un però...se questo bambino di soli 10 anni ha detto che sua mamma è una puttana...non oso chiederti cosa tu gli abbia raccontato! ed è su questo che dissento...non doresti coinvolgere tuo figlio nei vostri problemi..


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Cioè...racconti delle cose a tuo figlio e lui deduce che la madre è una "puttana"?
> Dieci anni sono pochi per affrontare un simile discorso in quei termini e anche se i bambini di oggi sono sufficientemente smaliziati, non credo che sia il caso di creagli conflitti interiori per una moralità che non è loro nei confronti della madre.
> ...


:up:


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Appena tornato dal paradossale pranzo di comunione di mio figlio, in cui i coscienti della situazione erano:
> io, mio figlio, la mia baby sitter (di 61 anni, non pensate male!), una delle mie sorelle, i miei genitori. Gli ignari erano tutti gli altri (altri parenti miei e tutti i suoi, compresi i suoi genitori anziani che farebbero un infarto a sapere cosa fa la loro figlioletta).
> Ebbene, a pranzo mia sorella mi racconta di aver saputo che un suo amico (cliente dello studio professionale della mia ex) le aveva confessato di essersela già fatta.
> E siamo a 5.
> ...


ma che cambia quanti sono, se è così seriale come racconti dovresti moltiplicare almeno il 5/6 per gli anni che siete stati insieme,
svolta pagina, riparti  e vai avanti.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Maggio 2012)

ciao sono sempre Francesco,

anche mio nipote di 11 anni sa cosa vuol dire la parola puttana, la differenza fra prostituta ed una che non lo fa per questione di soldi, sa che esistono le attrici porno, sa addirittura chi è rocco siffredi (assurdo, quando mi ha detto: zio, conosci rocco siffredi?) sa anche cosa vuol dire essere omosessuale..... purtroppo i bambini di oggi imparano in fretta queste cose, secondo me è dovuto ad internet ed al fatto che i siti pornografici sono accessibili con un click. mio nipote usa il computer da quando ha 7 anni...

cmq ritornando a noi Worldlove (mia era la frase del superenalotto), in 32 anni insieme certamente ci sarà stato un periodo, probabilmente quando eravate 20enni e 30enni, in cui lei ti amava ed in cui avete passato insieme dei momenti bellissimi. capisco anche come ti senti tu in questo momento: io sto insieme alla mia attuale fidanzata da quando avevo 19 anni (ora ne ho 34). è l'unica donna della mia vita, mai avuto altre donne, nemmeno per una serata, nemmeno prima dei 19 anni. Se soltanto dovesse succedere a me quello che è successo a te mi crollerebbe il mondo addosso! ma la vita va avanti e tu hai il diritto di essere AMATO!

lascia che tuo figlio perdoni sua madre, non allontanarlo da lei: fra qualche anno tuo figlio potrebbe vivamente pentirsi di ciò che ha detto nei confronti della madre dando LA COLPA A TE! non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi....


----------



## Worldlove (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio....i bambini sono curiosi e cominciano a scoprire le parolacce!
> però...e c'è un però...se questo bambino di soli 10 anni ha detto che sua mamma è una puttana...non oso chiederti cosa tu gli abbia raccontato! ed è su questo che dissento...non doresti coinvolgere tuo figlio nei vostri problemi..


Hai ragione. E' difficile mantenere l'equilibrio in questi momenti e i mei tentativi erano quelli di far sentire mio figlio non abbandonato da me, senza per questo screditare la mia ex (di cui sono cosciente che ha comunque bisogno), facendogli quindi presente che la sua mamma aveva deciso di stare insieme ad altre persone e non più al suo papà.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' difficile mantenere l'equilibrio in questi momenti e i mei tentativi erano quelli di far sentire mio figlio non abbandonato da me, senza per questo screditare la mia ex (di cui sono cosciente che ha comunque bisogno), facendogli quindi presente che la sua mamma aveva deciso di stare insieme *ad altre persone *e non più al suo papà.






lo so che non è facile mantenere l'equilibro.....ma DEVI farlo per mantere l'equilibrio di VOSTRO figlio!


----------



## Worldlove (13 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao sono sempre Francesco,
> 
> anche mio nipote di 11 anni sa cosa vuol dire la parola puttana, la differenza fra prostituta ed una che non lo fa per questione di soldi, sa che esistono le attrici porno, sa addirittura chi è rocco siffredi (assurdo, quando mi ha detto: zio, conosci rocco siffredi?) sa anche cosa vuol dire essere omosessuale..... purtroppo i bambini di oggi imparano in fretta queste cose, secondo me è dovuto ad internet ed al fatto che i siti pornografici sono accessibili con un click. mio nipote usa il computer da quando ha 7 anni...
> 
> ...


Yes. Ed è più facile per lui perdonare la mia ex, visto che non ha fatto niente di male a lui direttamente.
Per me, invece, anche se vorrei farlo (perchè so che mi servirebbe per essere più sereno) allo stato attuale direi che non potrò mai perdonarla. Anche perchè, anche se abbiamo avuto momenti felici a 20, 30 anni, ma anche dopo, sono tutti sotto l'ombra del sospetto di quando ha cominciato a tradirmi. Non lo saprò mai. E così, mi viene solo da cancellare dalla mia memoria gli ultimi 32 anni della mia vita.


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so che non è facile mantenere l'equilibro.....ma DEVI farlo per mantere l'equilibrio di VOSTRO figlio!


Non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male, se non dire la verità edulcorata.
Dire che mamma e papà non vanno pèiù daccordo si chiama colossale balla e non è bello e neppure educativo.


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Yes. Ed è più facile per lui perdonare la mia ex, visto che non ha fatto niente di male a lui direttamente.
> Per me, invece, anche se vorrei farlo (perchè so che mi servirebbe per essere più sereno) allo stato attuale direi che non potrò mai perdonarla. Anche perchè, anche se abbiamo avuto momenti felici a 20, 30 anni, ma anche dopo, sono tutti sotto l'ombra del sospetto di quando ha cominciato a tradirmi. Non lo saprò mai. E così, mi viene solo da cancellare dalla mia memoria gli ultimi 32 anni della mia vita.


Dovresti dare alla tua ex moglie tanto potassio, ma davvero tanto e puro.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male, se non dire la verità edulcorata.
> Dire che mamma e papà non vanno pèiù daccordo si chiama colossale balla e non è bello e neppure educativo.


Daniele i bambini vanno protetti da alcune cose...non è giusto! è sempre sua madre...

pernsa le cattiverie che potrebbero dirgli gli altri bambini se lui dovesse dire che sua madre è una puttana...pensa a quanto soffrirà sto bambino...

Daniele c'è un'età per ogni cosa...e a 10 anni non deve sapere che sua madre si diverte saltando da un letto all'altro


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' difficile mantenere l'equilibrio in questi momenti e i mei tentativi erano quelli di far sentire mio figlio non abbandonato da me, senza per questo screditare la mia ex (di cui sono cosciente che ha comunque bisogno), facendogli quindi presente che la sua mamma aveva deciso di stare insieme ad altre persone e non più al suo papà.


Ti consiglio di leggere qualcosa su genitore alienato e alienante...
Sai secondo me i bambini ad una certa età prendono le distanze da entrambe...

Ma ho assistito nel mio piccolo a scene pietose, allo sguardo di un figlio, davanti a sua madre che sistematicamente davanti a lui, denigrava suo padre. ( ok, lui aveva lasciato lei)...

Ma il risultato di tutto il suo denigrare, fu un attaccamento del figlio al padre, il quale quando la madre non c'era prendeva le difese del padre e diceva, è stata lei a cacciarlo via di casa, non lui ad andarsene...

Pare che ci sia un meccanismo per cui il figlio si attacchi al genitore alienato.

Io taglierei corto.
Io e tua mamma non abiteremo più assieme perchè non andiamo più d'accordo.
Ti riporto cosa mi ha detto mia figlia sulla separazione...
Mi ha detto che basta immaginarsi di avere due case da abitare e tutto va ok...

Ma sono un genitore che ha sempre tenuto ( anche con nerbo fermo) la figlia lontana, dallo spazio psicologico del rapporto tra me e mia moglie.

Risultato una figlia indipendentissima da entrambe.

Stai attento perchè pensa a tua madre, se saresti stato disposto sentire tuo padre dirti...to mare l'è na putana...

Come mia figlia presto avrà dei comportamenti intimi sessuali con qualche ragazzino ( e io non posso farci nulla) e non permetterà MAI nessuna ingerenza mia in questo, lei non può interferire in nessun modo nella mia sfera intima e privata e in quella di sua madre....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male, se non dire la verità edulcorata.
> Dire che mamma e papà non vanno pèiù daccordo si chiama colossale balla e non è bello e neppure educativo.


Beh immagina qualcuno che dice a tua madre...
Poverina insomma tuo figlio ha problemi eh? 
(verità edulcorata)...no?

Il dato oggettivo è: Non andiamo più d'accordo e vogliamo separarci.
Meglio se si parla in due.

E che cazzo...

Poi credimi se un marito arriva a sentire dentro di sè il disgusto per sua moglie e si vergogna per lei, non ha certo bisogno di sbandierare in giro che è putana...

Per il semplice fatto che gli altri ti dicono...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...che stupido ti sei sposato na troia...AHAHHAAHHAAHAHAH...che scemo...

Un uomo con un minimo di dignità. 
Lava i panni sporchi in casa.

Sarà brutto il tradimento finchè volete, ma il vilipendio e le offese sistematiche al coniuge traditore...possono essere altrettanto indigeste.


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di leggere qualcosa su genitore alienato e alienante...
> Sai secondo me i bambini ad una certa età prendono le distanze da entrambe...
> 
> Ma ho assistito nel mio piccolo a scene pietose, allo sguardo di un figlio, davanti a sua madre che sistematicamente davanti a lui, denigrava suo padre. ( ok, lui aveva lasciato lei)...
> ...


ottimi consigli, quoto e sigillo con ceralacca


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele i bambini vanno protetti da alcune cose...non è giusto! è sempre sua madre...
> 
> pernsa le cattiverie che potrebbero dirgli gli altri bambini se lui dovesse dire che sua madre è una puttana...pensa a quanto soffrirà sto bambino...
> 
> Daniele c'è un'età per ogni cosa...e a 10 anni non deve sapere che sua madre si diverte saltando da un letto all'altro


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E credimi quando ero in collegio, l'offesa peggiore che volava tra ragazzini era questa: dire...to mare putana...succedevano di quelle risse che non ti dico!

Un bambino di dieci anni ha diritto a vivere serenamente i suoi dieci anni.

Non va protetto...ma preservato.

poi da adulti ne riparleremo....


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> E credimi quando ero in collegio, l'offesa peggiore che volava tra ragazzini era questa: dire...to mare putana...succedevano di quelle risse che non ti dico!
> 
> Un bambino di dieci anni ha diritto a vivere serenamente i suoi dieci anni.
> ...


esattamente! :up:
:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

*Verità e giudizi morali.*

- Non credo a una parola a quello che dici.
- Perchè?
- Semplice no? Tu sei una persona bugiarda.

- Mia moglie mi ha tradito
- Perchè ti ha tradito?
- Semplice è una puttana no?

- Hai ucciso tu quella donna?
- Si
- Semplice perchè sono un assassino no?
- No dai dimmi i motivi.
- Per coerenza. I patti erano se mi lasci o mi tradisci io ti uccido. Lei mi ha tradito, era mio dovere essere sincero e coerente con me stesso fino in fondo, del resto era stata avvisata, fai presto tu a dire che sono un assassino. Ma sai, me lo sono sempre chiesto, come fa una ad essere così cretina da stare insieme a uno che le ha promesso che se o la lascia o lo tradisce, la uccide. E pensa che rogna addesso devo anche finire in carcere. Nessuno l'ha certo obbligata a infognarsi con un psicopatico come me eh?
- Ma che casin, oltre che assassino sei pure psicopatico paranoico ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il rispetto del figlio per la mamma, hai ragione: sto cercando di fare in modo di mantenerlo.
> Infatti quando ho detto tutto anche a mio figlio lui mi ha detto:
> "ma allora mia mamma è una puttana?"
> Io mi sono morso la lingua e gli ho detto "no guarda, una puttana lo fa per soldi, mentre la mamma lo fa solo perchè pensa di star bene così"
> In effetti potevo dirgli anche che sua mamma è una troia, ma mentre eravamo già arrivati al concetto di prostituta, non ha ancora l'età per capire quello di troia ...



Ottima scelta dire tutto a tuo figlio....
chissa che confusione che ha ora in testa....
mi sono persa quanti anni ha tuo figlio??


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ottima scelta dire tutto a tuo figlio....
> chissa che confusione che ha ora in testa....
> mi sono persa quanti anni ha tuo figlio??


10...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche mio nipote di 11 anni sa cosa vuol dire la parola *puttana, la differenza fra prostituta ed una che non lo fa per questione di soldi*, sa che esistono le attrici porno, sa addirittura chi è rocco siffredi (assurdo, quando mi ha detto: zio, conosci rocco siffredi?) sa anche cosa vuol dire essere omosessuale..... purtroppo i bambini di oggi imparano in fretta queste cose, *secondo me è dovuto ad internet ed al fatto che i siti pornografici sono accessibili con un click. mio nipote usa il computer da quando ha 7 anni*..


Trovo un po' inquietante questo intervento.

Prima di tutto perchè non riesco a capire il nesso tra prostituzione/pornografia e gli omosessuali. Voglio dire, metti gli omosessuali in un calderone che con l'omosessualità non c'entra nulla. Anche mia figlia, che ha 10 anni, sa benissimo che gli omosessuali sono attratti da persone dello stesso sesso, ne conosce anche qualcuno. Ma non ha la più vaga idea di cosa sia un sito porno o una prostituta, grazie al cielo.

Poi il neretto mi trova in assoluto disaccordo. I bambini non sanno queste cose per via di Intenet, ma perchè i genitori non li sorvegliano in modo adeguato e li lasciano soli davanti al pc. E' inutile girarci intorno. I responsabili di un minore sono i genitori. Internet, come la televisione, è uno strumento che viene usato e gestito come noi riteniamo opportuno farlo.

L'ultima cosa inquietante, poi, è il rosso: la distinzione tra puttana/prostituta e puttana che non lo fa per soldi. Insomma, questo bambino a 11 anni ha già catalogato le donne sulla base di quanto sono disinibite nei confronti del sesso e ha imparato che una donna a cui piace concedersi rapporti sessuali con diversi uomini è una puttana.
Boh.


----------



## Flavia (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele i bambini vanno protetti da alcune cose...non è giusto! è sempre sua madre...
> 
> pernsa le cattiverie che potrebbero dirgli gli altri bambini se lui dovesse dire che sua madre è una puttana...pensa a quanto soffrirà sto bambino...
> 
> Daniele c'è un'età per ogni cosa...e a 10 anni non deve sapere che sua madre si diverte saltando da un letto all'altro


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 10...



Capito....
bene se a 10 anni mio figlio mi dicesse "mamma è una puttana"...dopo avergli spiegato certe cose 
mi chiederei in cosa ho sbagliato a spiegarmi....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Trovo un po' inquietante questo intervento*.
> 
> Prima di tutto perchè non riesco a capire il nesso tra prostituzione/pornografia e gli omosessuali. Voglio dire, metti gli omosessuali in un calderone che con l'omosessualità non c'entra nulla. Anche mia figlia, che ha 10 anni, sa benissimo che gli omosessuali sono attratti da persone dello stesso sesso, ne conosce anche qualcuno. Ma non ha la più vaga idea di cosa sia un sito porno o una prostituta, grazie al cielo.
> 
> ...



Sul neretto sono daccordo....
Sul rosso avrei i miei dubbi  ......


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Capito....
> bene se a 10 anni mio figlio mi dicesse "mamma è una puttana"...dopo avergli spiegato certe cose
> mi chiederei in cosa ho sbagliato a spiegarmi....


già...infatti l'ho anche scritto all'autore del 3D...


----------



## Flavia (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Trovo un po' inquietante questo intervento.
> 
> Prima di tutto perchè non riesco a capire il nesso tra prostituzione/pornografia e gli omosessuali. Voglio dire, metti gli omosessuali in un calderone che con l'omosessualità non c'entra nulla. Anche mia figlia, che ha 10 anni, sa benissimo che gli omosessuali sono attratti da persone dello stesso sesso, ne conosce anche qualcuno. Ma non ha la più vaga idea di cosa sia un sito porno o una prostituta, grazie al cielo.
> 
> ...


concordo con ciò che dici
personalmente a me danno fastidio le etichette, e trovo come Sole inquietante la distinzione fatta tra prostituta e p....
una donna che ha molti uomini, e non lo fa per denaro, ma per sua idea di vita personale, chiamatela come volete: donna dai facili costumi, allegrotta, o come più vi pare , ma non prostituta
una prostituta ( e tutti gli aggettivi indicano lo stesso concetto) è una donna sfruttata sessualmente, e di solito alle spalle ha un losco figuro chiamato pappone ( e scusate la finezza del discorso)


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il rispetto del figlio per la mamma, hai ragione: sto cercando di fare in modo di mantenerlo.
> *Infatti quando ho detto tutto anche a mio figlio lui mi ha detto:
> "ma allora mia mamma è una puttana?"
> Io mi sono morso la lingua e gli ho detto "no guarda, una puttana lo fa per soldi, mentre la mamma lo fa solo perchè pensa di star bene così"
> *In effetti potevo dirgli anche che sua mamma è una troia, ma mentre eravamo già arrivati al concetto di prostituta, non ha ancora l'età per capire quello di troia ...


Ecco un altro intervento che mi inquieta.

Credo che raccontare tutto a tuo figlio sia stato un grosso errore. Una forma di vendetta subdola che cambierà radicalmente il modo in cui tuo figlio percepirà sua madre e, forse, le donne in generale.

Che utilità può avere avuto una rivelazione di questo tipo? Nessuna. Il rapporto tra un figlio e una madre non c'entra nulla con gli errori di una moglie. Un conto sarebbe se tuo figlio l'avesse scoperta. Ma c'erano mille modi per giustificare la vostra separazione. E non pensare che io non conosca la tentazione di gettare fango sul proprio coniuge quando si è molto arrabbiati. Ma un genitore che ha a cuore il bene di suo figlio deve sapersi contenere e agire con tatto dopo averci pensato non una, ma mille volte.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul neretto sono daccordo....
> Sul rosso avrei i miei dubbi  ......



Scusa, quali dubbi? Io so benissimo quello che sa o non sa mia figlia.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un altro intervento che mi inquieta.
> 
> Credo che raccontare tutto a tuo figlio sia stato un grosso errore. Una forma di vendetta subdola che cambierà radicalmente il modo in cui tuo figlio percepirà sua madre e, forse, le donne in generale.
> 
> Che utilità può avere avuto una rivelazione di questo tipo? Nessuna. Il rapporto tra un figlio e una madre non c'entra nulla con gli errori di una moglie. Un conto sarebbe se tuo figlio l'avesse scoperta.* Ma c'erano mille modi per giustificare la vostra separazione. E non pensare che io non conosca la tentazione di gettare fango sul proprio coniuge quando si è molto arrabbiati. Ma un genitore che ha a cuore il bene di suo figlio deve sapersi contenere e agire con tatto dopo averci pensato non una, ma mille volte.*


Daccordissimo in questo...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, quali dubbi? Io so benissimo quello che sa o non sa mia figlia.


Uhm...mi sa che tutti noi genitori ce lo auguriamo...ma è impossibile...oggi i canali a cui hanno accesso senza la nostra sorveglianza sono infiniti...

Ma complimenti se per te è così...
Qua nel mio mondo è un disastro...oggi giorno mamme che scoprono sorprese...menzogne...sotterfugi...

Sei una mamma fortunata se tua figlia ti dice tutto...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, quali dubbi? Io so benissimo quello che sa o non sa mia figlia.



Ma figurati se non sa cosa è un sito porno ...
lo sa mia nipote che ha 8 anni e questo lo spiegano a scuola....
e le prostitute da voi no ci sono per strada ??

Tu non sei nella mente di tua figlia....
prova a pensare quante cose di te i tuoi genitori non conoscevano....
Guarda che voler essere sicuri di sapere tutto ti frega eh!

Poi per carità io di certo non volevo permettermi di dire che non sai cosa sà tua figlia...
Ma sono molto più avanti di noi ricordalo....


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma figurati se non sa cosa è un sito porno ...
> *lo sa mia nipote che ha 8 anni e questo lo spiegano a scuola....
> e le prostitute da voi no ci sono per strada ??
> 
> ...



Ti assicuro che non lo sa. Non ha nemmeno 10 anni e ti stupisce che non sappia cos'è un sito porno?? Io mi stupisco del contrario.

Mia figlia non possiede cellulari, nè usa Internet. E di norma, quando io guardo siti porno, lei non c'è o è a dormire.

Io lavoro a scuola e ti assicuro che di siti porno non ne parlo. Quest'anno, con i miei ragazzi dell'ultimo anno, abbiamo parlato della sicurezza in rete e del fatto che ci sono contenuti non adatti ai bambini, certo. Ma senza entrare nel merito di questi contenuti. Loro hanno intuito che si trattasse di donne nude e ne abbiamo parlato, certo. Ma di certo non mi sono messa a spiegare cos'è la pornografia o chi sono le attrici porno o Rocco Siffredi!

E comunque sì, io sono abbastanza sicura rispetto a mia figlia. Io e lei parliamo molto, anche di sesso. L'altra sera mi chiesto 'Mamma, ma se per fare un bambino bisogna fare sesso, allora tu hai fatto sesso due volte, visto che hai due bambini?' E io mi sono intenerita da matti  Poi certo, le ho spiegato che fare sesso è una cosa piacevole, che si fa moltissime volte nell'arco di una vita. Lei era un po' disgustata, ma anche incuriosita, alla fine. Abbiamo parlato tantissimo, anche di contraccezione.

Mia figlia è semplicemente una bambina e vive e cresce come tale. Si può essere schietti e sinceri coi figli scegliendo comunque di proteggerli. Basta parlare tanto con loro, esserci e seguirli nel loro percorso di crescita. Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Mia figlia è semplicemente una bambina e vive e cresce come tale. Si può essere schietti e sinceri coi figli scegliendo comunque di proteggerli. Basta parlare tanto con loro, esserci e seguirli nel loro percorso di crescita. Tutto qui.
> *



Direi che questo è un bellissimo emblema per suggellare la festa della mamma :up:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi che questo è un bellissimo emblema per suggellare la festa della mamma :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> E credimi quando ero in collegio, l'offesa peggiore che volava tra ragazzini era questa: dire...to mare putana...succedevano di quelle risse che non ti dico!
> 
> Un bambino di dieci anni ha diritto a vivere serenamente i suoi dieci anni.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco un altro intervento che mi inquieta.
> 
> Credo che raccontare tutto a tuo figlio sia stato un grosso errore. Una forma di vendetta subdola che cambierà radicalmente il modo in cui tuo figlio percepirà sua madre e, forse, le donne in generale.
> 
> Che utilità può avere avuto una rivelazione di questo tipo? Nessuna. Il rapporto tra un figlio e una madre non c'entra nulla con gli errori di una moglie. Un conto sarebbe se tuo figlio l'avesse scoperta. Ma c'erano mille modi per giustificare la vostra separazione. E non pensare che io non conosca la tentazione di gettare fango sul proprio coniuge quando si è molto arrabbiati. Ma un genitore che ha a cuore il bene di suo figlio deve sapersi contenere e agire con tatto dopo averci pensato non una, ma mille volte.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Sant'Antonio Grazie!
Si quaeris miracula...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sant'Antonio Grazie!
> Si quaeris miracula...


La differenza tra me e te é sempre la stessa. Io, nonostante tutto, riesco scindere la cosa scritta dalla persona che la scrive. Quindi se una cosa la trovo corretta la quoto infipendentemente che a scrivere sia tu...


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Siamo di poche parole stasera


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Siamo di poche parole stasera


Scrivete voi quello che penso quindi inutile ripetermi)))

E poi stavo leggendo della tua love story con Geko..puoi dirgli che non ha considerato nemmeno me per il suo raduno?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza tra me e te é sempre la stessa. Io, nonostante tutto, riesco scindere la cosa scritta dalla persona che la scrive. Quindi se una cosa la trovo corretta la quoto infipendentemente che a scrivere sia tu...


Beh anch'io faccio così...
Ma mi sentivo come dire...
Che ogni cosa che faccio o dico...
E' scorretta ai tuoi occhi...
E mi ricordi mia madre no?

E dentro mi sento na roba così...

[video=youtube;74WTNDmzsbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WTNDmzsbM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scrivete voi quello che penso quindi inutile ripetermi)))
> 
> E poi stavo leggendo della *tua love story con Geko*..puoi dirgli che non ha considerato nemmeno me per il suo raduno?


Vabbè, adesso, love story... il ragazzo non è serio! Broccola con tutte, dovrei mettermi in coda e sai che io le code le odio. Preferisco le strade meno battute ma che rivelano piacevoli soprese


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anch'io faccio così...
> Ma mi sentivo come dire...
> Che ogni cosa che faccio o dico...
> E' scorretta ai tuoi occhi...
> ...


Non so perché tu ti senta cosí ma non é un problema mio.
Quello che fai o dici a volte é condivisibile a volte no come per quasi tutti qui dentro.


----------



## Indeciso (13 Maggio 2012)

Ciao...che dire...non ho parole
Credevo di aver letto tutto con la storia di Silvia ma ultimamente al peggio non c'è mai fine
Sono schifato...


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ciao...che dire...non ho parole
> Credevo di aver letto tutto con la storia di Silvia ma ultimamente al peggio non c'è mai fine
> Sono schifato...


hai proprio ragione Indeciso....la bastardaggine dell'essere umano non ha fine e a rimetterci è sempre chi crede, io sicuramente ho smesso di crederci, mi rasserena solo il pensiero che ho avuto un lontano passato forse felice ( ex marito )...l'onestà con se stessi e con il prossimo, pagherà almeno lo spero!!!


----------



## Indeciso (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione Indeciso....la bastardaggine dell'essere umano non ha fine e a rimetterci è sempre chi crede, io sicuramente ho smesso di crederci, mi rasserena solo il pensiero che ho avuto un lontano passato forse felice ( ex marito )...l'onestà con se stessi e con il prossimo, pagherà almeno lo spero!!!


In teoria dovrebbe pagare l'essere onesti ma poiché ultimamente va tutto alla rovescia è meglio non dare nulla per scontato,anzi...nemmeno per un discorso così chiaro e limpido come il tuo.
Sembra che il "sistema" prediliga l'essere stronzo e falso...


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> In teoria dovrebbe pagare l'essere onesti ma poiché ultimamente va tutto alla rovescia è meglio non dare nulla per scontato,anzi...nemmeno per un discorso così chiaro e limpido come il tuo.
> Sembra che il "sistema" prediliga l'essere stronzo e falso...


:up::up:


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa abbia fatto di male, se non dire la verità edulcorata.
> Dire che mamma e papà non vanno pèiù daccordo si chiama colossale balla e non è bello e neppure educativo.


Thank you. Ho appunto cercato di dire la verità in formato assorbibile da un bambino di 10 anni che comunque già sa che queste cose succedono (ha già ben 5 amici figli di separati). 
E appunto non volevo che avesse l'idea che fosse stato il papà a non amare piú la mamma. Ma esattamente il contrario.
E insieme sto cercando di fargli capire che quasi tutte le donne non sono così. Non voglio che si faccia l'idea, crescendo, di non poter mai trovare una donna di cui fidarsi


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Thank you. Ho appunto cercato di dire la verità in formato assorbibile da un bambino di 10 anni che comunque già sa che queste cose succedono (ha già ben 5 amici figli di separati).
> E appunto non volevo che avesse l'idea che fosse stato il papà a non amare piú la mamma. Ma esattamente il contrario.
> E insieme *sto cercando di fargli capire che quasi tutte le donne non sono così*. Non voglio che si faccia l'idea, crescendo, di non poter mai trovare una donna di cui fidarsi



World, mi spiace tanto per la tua storia...
Non ho nulla da dirti in più di quello che hanno detto altri.

Ma mi permetto di consigliarti di consultare uno psicologo infantile, se non vuoi dare retta ai pareri degli altri utenti.
Su come comunicare certe cose, e fino a che punto.
Magari anche a un consultorio, gratuito.

Per quanto riguarda il neretto... "tua madre è una puttana, e oltretutto proprio puttana forte visto che le altre non lo sono"
Scusa, lo so che non intendevi questo, e di certo non hai usato quelle parole..
Ma tuo figlio non ha la disillusione che hai tu, non ha le paure che hai tu.
Per te il genere femminile viene scosso da questa terribile storiaccia, per tuo figlio il pianeta mamma no.
Ulteriori discorsi e spiegazioni rischiano di destabilizzarlo senza motivo...

Ripeto, non stare ad ascoltare noi, ma almeno prova a chiedere a un esperto...

In bocca al lupo per tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so perché tu ti senta cosí ma non é un problema mio.
> Quello che fai o dici a volte é condivisibile a volte no come per quasi tutti qui dentro.


Ma insomma non si può mai scherzare uffi dei...
Tutto deve sempre perfetto...corretto...condivisibile...
Io scrivo di getto con il cuore no? Quello che mi salta per la testa...
Mica ho tempo di star lì a chiedermi se quello che scrivo possa piacere a tutti o meno no?

Casomai mi faccio il segno della croce e mi dico...Signore proteggimi dai rubini no?

Del resto mia cara, ho finalmente iniziato a scrivere il mio libro...
E ho trovato il titolo adatto...

Sapevo che mi avrebbe guidato il mio amore per Mozart e per il film di tinto Brass...

Sapevo che il fondoschiena di una claudia koll mi avrebbe ispirato...

Per cui il titolo del libro che sto scrivendo...è...

" Faccio così con tutte "

( Ma almeno l'hai scoltata la musica?)


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Credo che tra un post e l'altro sia passato un messaggio errato.
Non ho assolutamente detto a mio figlio che la mamma é una puttana.
Non lo farei mai.
Le ho detto che la mamma non vuole piú bene al papà e ha preferito stare con altre persone.
É stato mio figlio che ha associato prostituta="donna che sta con molti uomini" dimenticandosi della chiacchierata di mesi prima in cui chiedeva del significato di questa parola che sentiva ormai da un paio d'anni a scuola.
E cosí gli ho spiegato chiaramente che una puttana/prostituta é una che é costretta a vendere il suo corpo.
La sua mamma ha solo preferito altre persone, tutto qui.
E infatti, nonostante la cosa sia avvenuta ormai 2 mesi fa, i rapporti tra mio figlio e la sua mamma continuano ad essere affettuosi e continui.
Sono comunque d'accordo con tutti voi che la rabbia di questi momenti mi ha portato a sorpassare dei limiti. Avrei potuto trasmettere lo stesso messaggio riferendo solo che la mamma non vuole piú bene al papà, punto.
Senza scendere nei dettagli.
É difficile.
E quando qualcuno piú su diceva "é sufficiente che il bambino sappia che ha 2 case dove vivere per essere contento", era solo una finta assicurazione di una cosa che non sarà mai piú la stessa.
Anche se fosse solo così, significa che il figlio avrà per sempre la sua mente divisa in due, tra due insiemi di valori diversi, tra due insieme di abitudini diverse, tra due educazioni diverse, per quanto sforzi si facciano nel tenerli simili.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Credo che tra un post e l'altro sia passato un messaggio errato.
> Non ho assolutamente detto a mio figlio che la mamma é una puttana.
> Non lo farei mai.
> Le ho detto che la mamma non vuole piú bene al papà e ha preferito stare con altre persone.
> ...


tebe seria

Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme "finchè i figli non diventano grandi"


crescere in una casa dove la stima fra i tuoi  è pari a zero è ...difficile.
Avrei preferito, e così i miei fratelli, avere sei case, 8 genitori, 12 educazioni e 300 valori diversi.

Perchè i bambino sentono con il cuore non con la testa.
E sentono tutto.

Io non ho ricordi nitidi di tante litigate ma li ho tutti, per esempio, di quando eravamo a cena.
E l'aria che si respirava.


Tuo figlio starà meglio con due case, fidati.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ciao...che dire...non ho parole
> Credevo di aver letto tutto con la storia di Silvia ma ultimamente al peggio non c'è mai fine
> Sono schifato...


io non ancora ma certo è che fra Silvia e World anche il mio stomaco è messo a dura prova...


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebe seria
> 
> Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme "finchè i figli non diventano grandi"
> 
> ...


condivido in pieno il tuo pensiero  Tebe....
pure io ho respirato arie strane a cena, prima di cena e dopo cena...se pur ancora insieme i mei genitori, sicuramente per convenienza ( oggi hanno più o meno 70 anni ) non è stata e non è una bella coppia!!! Non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto con mio padre anzi pessimo, parliamo a monosillabi e non abbiam nulla da raccontarci, sia quando avevo la facoltà di parola ad oggi che vado per i 44 anni, oggi tra l'altro è più di un mese che non lo vedo. Con mia madre certi discorsi non si affronatano, non è aperta mentalmente per affrontare certi argomenti, a volte mi chiedo perchè cavolo mi hanno concepito o meglio perchè non si sono separati!!!  Quando mi sono trasferita a Venezia per lavoro nel 2011, non mi sono mai venuti a trovare, neppure quando sono finita in ospedale per il bastardo!!Mi consola solo la presenza di una zia...che chiamo la mia seconda mamma e di cari amici!!!


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

mi permetto di dire due pensieri …

già il semplice fatto che il bimbo pensa, jupi! ora possiamo prenderci un cane … 
per me la dice lunga … 
forse ha intuito inconsapevolmente già da tempo che la madre c’è ma allo stesso tempo è distante … 

infatti, i figli intuiscono … percepiscono tutto … 
anche quando si abbellisce una verità … 

sapere per il figlio che la madre non vuole più il papa, ma altri … è una verità che, secondo me, si può dire. La cosa importante è, che si trasmetta il messaggio, che tutto ciò non centra nulla con il bambino stesso … 

sienne


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi permetto di dire due pensieri …
> 
> ...


vero Sienne....i bambini non sono "inquinati" e vedono ciò che invisibile agli occhi, vedono con sincerità


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Trovo un po' inquietante questo intervento.
> 
> Prima di tutto perchè non riesco a capire il nesso tra prostituzione/pornografia e gli omosessuali. Voglio dire, metti gli omosessuali in un calderone che con l'omosessualità non c'entra nulla. Anche mia figlia, che ha 10 anni, sa benissimo che gli omosessuali sono attratti da persone dello stesso sesso, ne conosce anche qualcuno. Ma non ha la più vaga idea di cosa sia un sito porno o una prostituta, grazie al cielo.
> 
> ...


quoto. boh...


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non lo sa. Non ha nemmeno 10 anni e ti stupisce che non sappia cos'è un sito porno?? Io mi stupisco del contrario.
> 
> Mia figlia non possiede cellulari, nè usa Internet. E di norma, quando io guardo siti porno, lei non c'è o è a dormire.
> 
> ...


Sole sei una persone decisamente a posto. nella migliore accezione possibile.:up:


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scrivete voi quello che penso quindi inutile ripetermi)))
> 
> E poi stavo leggendo della tua love story con Geko..puoi dirgli che non ha considerato nemmeno me per il suo raduno?


love story??? quale love story???? ditemi dove posso trovare geko che lo stermino


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebe seria
> 
> Sono figlia di genitori che sono stati insieme "finchè i figli non diventano grandi"
> 
> ...


non voglio dire niente di più Tebe....ma ti quoto e ti abbraccio:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2012)

*Chiarezza*

Come al solito la si butta in caciara......facciamo un pò di chiarezza!!!Una donna disinibita non è una zoccola....ma diventa molto zoccola quando incomincia a prendere fave a go go con un marito ignaro a casa....!!!Mi sembra semplice...se vuoi esser disinibita, stai sola e fai collezione di frenuli senza far danni!!!Trovo ridicole le risposte date a daniele....cosa ci sarebbe da capire?Una moglie che tradisce a go go la può capire solo che è sposato?solo chi convive?Quindi solo il drogato può capire che drogarsi è sbagliato?Discorsi accettabili????No!!!!WORLDLOVE...ti assolvi?contento per te....ma quando vieni tradito più volte...ci son solo due cose da ricucire:UN MINIMO DI DIGNITà,E LE MUTANDE DEL PATNER.....che cazzo vuoi ricucire???Sveglia caro amico,non redferti complice di merdaccia!!!!!!!


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Maggio 2012)

Uh...ho finito ora di leggere tutte le 18 pagine di questo post. Che dire? Non so! Io sono un traditore e mi vien ben difficile dare consigli a chi è stato tradito. Però leggendo mi rendo conto di come la...ehm...signora in questione abbia sempre portato poco se non nullo rispetto del marito. Si si, lo so lo so....dovrei stare zitto io. Però la signora in questione (signora con la "s" minuscola) mi viene da dire che per qualsiasi uomo sarebbe una grossa sfiga conoscerla. Lei ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà, anche se ora si mette nell'altra casa con un altro, verrà cornificato pure lui stanne certo. No no...una donna così va solo scopata e riscopata con tutte le forze e poi una volta finito, alzarsi, allacciarsi i pantaloni e chiamare un paio di amici per andare al bar a farsi una birra. E se la cameriera che ti fa la birra ti strizza l'occhiolino, prendi il cellulare e digli "cara, stasera non rientro perchè ho da fare". 
Poi ripeto: vista dall'altro lato....mia moglie dovrebbe fare così con me, lo meriterei lo so. Però...non so perchè ma mi sento lo stesso meglio di una donna così, seppur tradisco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> World, mi spiace tanto per la tua storia...
> Non ho nulla da dirti in più di quello che hanno detto altri.
> 
> Ma mi permetto di consigliarti di consultare uno psicologo infantile, se non vuoi dare retta ai pareri degli altri utenti.
> ...


Quoto: tu non avrai più lei come moglie, ma lui avrà lei come madre per tutta la vita. E non devono essere i problemi che ci sono tra voi a influenzare il loro rapporto. Ti dico sinceramente: secondo me hai sbagliato, hai lasciato che la rabbia e il rancore prendessero il sopravvento mentre dovevi pensare a proteggere tuo figlio. Certe cose si decide in due come dirle: se lei ora gli raccontasse un'altra storia, a chi e cosa dovrebbe credere lui? Con chi andate a letto e cosa fate non sono cose che lo riguardano e che lo interessano, a lui importa solo il lato affettivo del vostro rapporto.


----------



## Lostris (14 Maggio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Uh...ho finito ora di leggere tutte le 18 pagine di questo post. Che dire? Non so! Io sono un traditore e mi vien ben difficile dare consigli a chi è stato tradito. Però leggendo mi rendo conto di come la...ehm...signora in questione abbia sempre portato poco se non nullo rispetto del marito. Si si, lo so lo so....dovrei stare zitto io. Però la signora in questione (signora con la "s" minuscola) mi viene da dire che per qualsiasi uomo sarebbe una grossa sfiga conoscerla. Lei ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà, anche se ora si mette nell'altra casa con un altro, verrà cornificato pure lui stanne certo. No no...una donna così va solo scopata e riscopata con tutte le forze e poi una volta finito, alzarsi, allacciarsi i pantaloni e chiamare un paio di amici per andare al bar a farsi una birra. E se la cameriera che ti fa la birra ti strizza l'occhiolino, prendi il cellulare e digli "cara, stasera non rientro perchè ho da fare".
> Poi ripeto: vista dall'altro lato....mia moglie dovrebbe fare così con me, lo meriterei lo so. Però...*non so perchè ma mi sento lo stesso meglio di una donna così, seppur tradisco.*


A parte il fatto che tu sei un uomo e lei una donna, che tua moglie non sa nulla mentre suo marito ha scoperto tutto, io non vedo altre rilevanti differenze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi permetto di dire due pensieri …
> 
> ...


Io non sono una psicologa infantile, sono una mamma. 
E come mamma posso dire che: 
i bambini sono egocentrici, vedono sè stessi al centro dell'universo, tutto ciò che accade riguarda loro ed è causato da loro.
Un bambino in difficoltà cerca sempre di trovare una soluzione alla sua portata... sua madre è il 70% del suo universo, secondo me la richiesta del cane... è motivata dalla paura di perdere parte di quell'universo.
Ma torno a quotare Nausicaa... mi rivolgerei ad uno psicologo per avere un supporto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...



Benvenuto.
Da come la descrivi ci sarebbe veramente di che tagliarsi le vene

In questo momento non devi superare la rabbia verso tua moglie.

Hai bisogno di odiarla.
Hai diritto di odiarla
Devi odiarla.

Esistono donne che amano e non tradiscono
Esistono donne che amano e tradiscono,
donne che non amano e tradiscono
donne che non amano e non tradiscono.... più o meno come gli uomini.

Però non capisco davvero che cosa c'entri questo con la tua storia.

Parli di questa ormai tua ex moglie, una donna che hai considerato tua da 32 anni, da quando eravate ragazzi....
come se fosse un'entità aliena a se stante.
Ma in tutto questo tempo avete mai parlato dell'evoluzione della vostra vita di coppia, delle aspettative che erano di entrambi e da un certo punto in poi sono state solo tue, di quello che avevate progettato?

Avete mai rinegoziato (insieme) le vostre dinamiche?

Da come scrivi, qui e più avanti: sembri averla sempre subita. In tutto.

Francamente: lei è senz'altro una gran troia, ma sembra l'unica attrice della vicenda ad aver subito un'evoluzione, ad aver capito qualcosa di quello che vuole o che vorrebbe, pur se a scapito tuo...

.... tu mi sembri invece statico, anzi, involutivo.

mi perplime alla grande la tua rinuncia a lavorare, se puoi/vuoi mi piacerebbe esplorarla maggiormente
perchè davvero non ci posso credere.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Da come la descrivi ci sarebbe veramente di che tagliarsi le vene
> 
> In questo momento non devi superare la rabbia verso tua moglie.
> ...


mi piace quando parli sporco


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Maggio 2012)

*SI*



Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Non serve pregermi ;-) ma ti posso dire che sono sicuro di SI!

Esistono Donne fantastiche in giro,bisogna solo aver la voglia di andare avanti e di non lasciar che il passato rovini il futuro!

Ci sono eccome Amico,apri la tua mente e allarga gli orizzonti ,potrebbe essere cosi' vicina questa donna...

p.s ma non aver fretta,la fretta confonde e il prezzo poi diventa pesante,con serenita' e mente lucida arriverai dove vuoi.

SI SI SI SI SI

blu


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non lo sa. Non ha nemmeno 10 anni e ti stupisce che non sappia cos'è un sito porno?? Io mi stupisco del contrario.
> 
> Mia figlia non possiede cellulari, nè usa Internet. E di norma, quando io guardo siti porno, lei non c'è o è a dormire.
> 
> ...



Sei molto fortunata ti invidio ....
Ma in tutto questo mi stupisce veramente come ti sia potuto succedere quello che ti è successo .....

Volevo aggiungere solo che i figli oltre alla vita famigliare hanno anche una vita privata tutta loro....
Poi per carità sbaglierò  tutto io nel rapportarmi con loro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


Dopo tanti anni... crolla ogni certezza, come direbbe il Conte, ti crolla il mondo in testa. Ma sì, ci sono donne e uomini che non tradiscono, nonostante sia a volte la scelta più difficile. Comunque: vi siete conosciuti da ragazzini, avete condiviso una vita assieme, lei ad un certo punto ha capito che aveva bisogno di altro ma... guarda dentro al catino prima di buttare l'acqua sporca, nel bene e nel male, ciò che hai dato e ciò che hai ricevuto, perchè dalle tue parole sembra che lei in questi anni non ti abbia dato nulla, a parte tuo figlio. E questo mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Da come la descrivi ci sarebbe veramente di che tagliarsi le vene
> 
> In questo momento non devi superare la rabbia verso tua moglie.
> ...


lo stesso pensiero che ho avuto io:up:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...




sconvolgente....

sai...hai toccato il fondo...(scusa la brutalità)...sei arrivato col culo atterra talmente forte che credo non riuscirai a metterti in piedi facilmente....ma..non puoi piu cadere giù...ci vorra tempo ma la tua vita può solo migliorare...

esistono le persone fedeli....ma...beh non è una vita facile...


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


4 tradimenti ... e poi? 

5...

6...

7...

....

ma come cazzo fate, dico io...siete veri o trollate?


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> .... tu mi sembri invece statico, anzi, involutivo.
> 
> mi perplime alla grande la tua rinuncia a lavorare, se puoi/vuoi mi piacerebbe esplorarla maggiormente
> perchè davvero non ci posso credere.


Stavolta concordo con quanto da te affermato Chiara. Anche a me perplime (bello sto termine) il fatto che lui abbia rinunciato al suo lavoro. E mi lascia un pò così (come dire?) che lei prenda uno stipendio 5 volte maggiore. Non sono affari miei ma sarei curioso approfondisse questa cosa...se ne ha voglia. Perchè non vorrei che la moglie a causa di queste rinunce o scelte di vita del marito, avesse cominciato a perderne il rispetto. E' solo un ipotesi la mia eh, anche perchè bisognerebbe avere qualche elemento in più per azzardare un ipotesi sul perchè sia stata sempre così.


----------



## blu (14 Maggio 2012)

Io invece sono "perplimesso" nel sentire che una volta ogni tanto un uomo rinuncia per lasciar esprimere al meglio la sua donna sia nel lavoro che nella vita per l'Amore che prova per questa creatura che subito lo si scambi per un debole statico involuto.
Secondo me l'involuzione dell'essere è la vera evolizione!!!


blu


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Stavolta concordo con quanto da te affermato Chiara. Anche a me perplime (bello sto termine) il fatto che lui abbia rinunciato al suo lavoro. E mi lascia un pò così (come dire?) che lei prenda uno stipendio 5 volte maggiore. Non sono affari miei ma sarei curioso approfondisse questa cosa...se ne ha voglia. Perchè non vorrei che la moglie a causa di queste rinunce o scelte di vita del marito, avesse cominciato a perderne il rispetto. E' solo un ipotesi la mia eh, anche perchè bisognerebbe avere qualche elemento in più per azzardare un ipotesi sul perchè sia stata sempre così.


beh dopo ben 4 colpi io toglierei la tua versione dubitativa sul rispetto...

fosse un colpo partito per sbaglio capirei, ma qua e' na' raffica....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Io invece sono "perplimesso" nel sentire che una volta ogni tanto un uomo rinuncia per lasciar esprimere al meglio la sua donna sia nel lavoro che nella vita per l'Amore che prova per questa creatura che subito lo si scambi per un debole statico involuto.
> Secondo me l'involuzione dell'essere è la vera evolizione!!!
> 
> 
> blu


Bhe la dico come la vorrei dire o mi contengo? meglio contenersi e dirla semplicemente ed in maniera pulita.

Aspetto di leggere i commenti sull'argomento dell'uomo che si sta a casa e la donna al lavoro. 

Per essere chiari e non creare fraintendimenti, la penso come blu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Io invece sono "perplimesso" nel sentire che una volta ogni tanto un uomo rinuncia per lasciar esprimere al meglio la sua donna sia nel lavoro che nella vita per l'Amore che prova per questa creatura che subito lo si scambi per un debole statico involuto.
> Secondo me l'involuzione dell'essere è la vera evolizione!!!
> 
> 
> blu


Io nel post di Chiara ho visto i due concetti distinti, non uno la causa dell'altro. Aspetto lei per capire meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Credo che tra un post e l'altro sia passato un messaggio errato.
> Non ho assolutamente detto a mio figlio che la mamma é una puttana.
> Non lo farei mai.
> Le ho detto che la mamma non vuole piú bene al papà e ha preferito stare con altre persone.
> ...


E dire semplicemente a tuo figlio "Mamma e papà hanno deciso di non vivere più insieme"?
Non potrei mai dire a mio figlio che suo padre preferisce stare con altre donne piuttosto che con me, perchè mio figlio avrebbe un'idea brutta di suo padre. Mio figlio deve solo sapere che tipo di padre è suo padre, non gli riguarda sapere se è stato un buon marito l'importante è che per lui sia stato un buon padre e che continuerà ad esserlo


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dire semplicemente a tuo figlio "Mamma e papà hanno deciso di non vivere più insieme"?
> Non potrei mai dire a mio figlio che suo padre preferisce stare con altre donne piuttosto che con me, perchè mio figlio avrebbe un'idea brutta di suo padre. Mio figlio deve solo sapere che tipo di padre è suo padre, non gli riguarda sapere se è stato un buon marito l'importante è che per lui sia stato un buon padre e che continuerà ad esserlo



quoto! 

ma mi sa che non riusciamo a spiegarci perchè diciamo tutti la stessa cosa.....tranne lui....


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dire semplicemente a tuo figlio "Mamma e papà hanno deciso di non vivere più insieme"?
> Non potrei mai dire a mio figlio che suo padre preferisce stare con altre donne piuttosto che con me, perchè mio figlio avrebbe un'idea brutta di suo padre. Mio figlio deve solo sapere che tipo di padre è suo padre, non gli riguarda sapere se è stato un buon marito l'importante è che per lui sia stato un buon padre e che continuerà ad esserlo


quoto...quando cominciano a volare coltelli in famiglia, prima o poi qualcuno rimane ferito...
certi casini è un attimo a farli scoppiare, poi metterli a posto non è così semplice, ammesso di riuscirci


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Da come la descrivi ci sarebbe veramente di che tagliarsi le vene
> 
> In questo momento non devi superare la rabbia verso tua moglie.
> ...



Tutto questo discorso mi sembra strano detto da te....
Non mi sembra ci fosse nulla da negoziare prima della scoperta...
solo dopo si è pentito di aver rinunciato alla sua carriera...

Cosa  che di solito fanno le mogli ma senza negoziare nulla...

E poi dai sarà sicuramente una gran troia ....

Ma mi  sembra di ricordare qualcuno che disse :
Ma a chi non piace i cazzo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Io invece sono "perplimesso" nel sentire che una volta ogni tanto un uomo rinuncia per lasciar esprimere al meglio la sua donna sia nel lavoro che nella vita per l'Amore che prova per questa creatura che *subito lo si scambi per un debole statico involuto.*
> Secondo me l'involuzione dell'essere è la vera evolizione!!!
> 
> 
> blu


questo lo deduci tu con la tua mentalità (evidentemente) ancora tarata su vecchi schemi

io considero la rinuncia per amore una minchiata colossale, indipendentemente da chi la compie (uomo o donna)

la mia riflessione non era comunque basata su astratti principi, ma su elementi molto più terra terra

se tu sei un dirigente d'azienda e a lei si prospetta una carriera dove potrà PRINCIPALMENTE esprimere al meglio la sua professionalità  e IN SECONDA ISTANZA guadagnare bene
mi spieghi perchè uno dei due dovrebbe rinunciare?  :smile:


anzi, mi piacerebbe lo spiegasse  Worldlove....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tutto questo discorso mi sembra strano detto da te....
> Non mi sembra ci fosse nulla da negoziare prima della scoperta...
> solo dopo si è pentito di aver rinunciato alla sua carriera...
> 
> ...


il punto è che io non dico troia in modo offensivo o denigrante

sul rosso: mi sa che ti sbagli.....


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tutto questo discorso mi sembra strano detto da te....
> Non mi sembra ci fosse nulla da negoziare prima della scoperta...
> solo dopo si è pentito di aver rinunciato alla sua carriera...
> 
> ...


Ma scusate, uno che si "sacrifica" per far fare carriera alla moglie, in caso di separazione ce lo vedete chiedere gli alimenti e le spese extra?

siete avanti, cribbio...


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo lo deduci tu con la tua mentalità (evidentemente) ancora tarata su vecchi schemi
> 
> io considero la rinuncia per amore *una minchiata colossale*, indipendentemente da chi la compie (uomo o donna)
> 
> ...


se chi la fa ne è felice e con lui una famiglia a me sembra l'esatto contrario.ciò non vuol dire essere a favore *sempre *di una simile scelta.però c'è chi è veramente libero da questioni che a noi sembrano fondamentali: tipo l'ambizione e il benessere economico
la cosa prioritaria  è che chi attua questo percorso ne sia ben convinto e consapevole.
ovviamente la libera scelta è sacrosanta....l'imposizione o forse anche la sola _richiesta _di rinuncia da parte dell'altro non è corretta.
in poche parole ,deve venire spontanea e solo da chi la mette in pratica


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se chi la fa ne è felice e con lui una famiglia a me sembra l'esatto contrario.ciò non vuol dire essere a favore *sempre *di una simile scelta.però c'è chi è veramente libero da questioni che a noi sembrano fondamentali: tipo l'ambizione e il benessere economico
> la cosa prioritaria  è che chi attua questo percorso ne sia ben convinto e consapevole.
> ovviamente la libera scelta è sacrosanta....l'imposizione o forse anche la sola _richiesta _di rinuncia da parte dell'altro non è corretta.
> in poche parole ,deve venire spontanea e solo da chi la mette in pratica


Mine' pero' io so' convinto che uno un po' ce possa marcia' e sedersi sulla situazione comoda....

ed al minimo scazzo la signora che porta lo stipendio ed i pantaloni in casa, vuoi che nun te ricopre di belle parole e concetti?

e che si fa', si sfankula o si deve abbozzare in quel caso?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' pero' io so' convinto *che uno un po' ce possa marcia' e sedersi sulla situazione comoda....
> 
> *ed al minimo scazzo la signora che porta lo stipendio ed i pantaloni in casa, vuoi che nun te ricopre di belle parole e concetti?
> 
> e che si fa', si sfankula o si deve abbozzare in quel caso?


uno può fare tante cose, che discorsi.che ne so...di base parlo di una relazione tra persone tra le quali c'è un rapporto profondo ed equilibrato.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' pero' io so' convinto che uno un po' ce possa marcia' e sedersi sulla situazione comoda....
> 
> ed al minimo scazzo la signora che porta lo stipendio ed i pantaloni in casa, vuoi che nun te ricopre di belle parole e concetti?
> 
> e che si fa', si sfankula o si deve abbozzare in quel caso?


guarda che non basta avere potere, bisogna anche saperlo usare
se una persona è intelligente, sa quanto conta per sè e per l'altro/a, sa che peso ha in una coppia
oppure, se non gli interessa averne più di tanto, avrà i suoi motivi
è possibile trovare equilibrio in entrambi i casi, secondo me


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno può fare tante cose, che discorsi.che ne so...di base parlo di una relazione tra persone tra le quali c'è un rapporto profondo ed equilibrato.


all'inizio....

e' il durante ed il dopo che in genere frega...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se chi la fa ne è felice e con lui una famiglia a me sembra l'esatto contrario.ciò non vuol dire essere a favore *sempre *di una simile scelta.però c'è chi è veramente libero da questioni che a noi sembrano fondamentali: tipo l'ambizione e il benessere economico
> la cosa prioritaria  è che chi attua questo percorso ne sia ben convinto e consapevole.
> ovviamente la libera scelta è sacrosanta....l'imposizione o forse anche la sola _richiesta _di rinuncia da parte dell'altro non è corretta.
> in poche parole ,deve venire spontanea e solo da chi la mette in pratica



in effetti poi esistono rinunce e rinunce .....
quella del lavoro mi sembra molto grossa e richiede una convinzione e una consapevolezza massime che io non ho


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che non basta avere potere, bisogna anche saperlo usare
> se una persona è intelligente, sa quanto conta per sè e per l'altro/a, sa che peso ha in una coppia
> oppure, se non gli interessa averne più di tanto, avrà i suoi motivi
> è possibile trovare equilibrio in entrambi i casi, secondo me


si' a chiacchiere....

all'atto pratico un bel calcio in culo tanto mi posso permettere 10 colf e mi fai causa per farti dare l'elemosina dopo 10 anni...

ti piace il titolo del film in tribunale:

L'uomo col cappello in mano!...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti poi esistono rinunce e rinunce .....
> quella del lavoro mi sembra molto grossa e richiede una convinzione e una consapevolezza massime che io non ho


neanch'io....credo.dipende
però non escludo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti poi esistono rinunce e rinunce .....
> quella del lavoro mi sembra molto grossa e richiede una convinzione e una consapevolezza massime che io non ho


Dipende cosa si intende per rinuncia infatti, quanto ti costa ed i motivi che ci sono dietro. Il 'per amore' detto così... no, non mi avrebbe mai fatto rinunciare ad un lavoro. Ma dal giorno in cui abbiamo deciso di avere dei figli, sia io che mio marito abbiamo operato delle scelte e di conseguenza fatto anche delle rinunce, ma io non ho rimpianti e penso neppure lui; con il cambiare delle esigenze in famiglia, le scelte le abbiamo poi riviste...


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti poi esistono rinunce e rinunce .....
> quella del lavoro mi sembra molto grossa e richiede una convinzione e una consapevolezza massime che io non ho



ma non è che poi di solito uno/a "rinuncia" ad un'occasione di lavoro perchè in fondo non gliene frega più di tanto??
tipo: non mi trasferisco perchè preferisco non cambiare vita, anche se guadagnerei di più (ma non in qualità della vita)
oppure: non cambio lavoro perchè non mi va di lavorare come un mulo e perdermi le cose belle della mia vita?


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

rinunce???

ma come??? all'epoca mi si disse che io non ero veramente innamorato visto che non avevo lasciato tutto per andare in USA a fare il lavavetri???

e ora una rinuncetta di lavoro, in italia, fa scalpore??? ahhh come cambiano i tempi...


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' a chiacchiere....
> 
> all'atto pratico un bel calcio in culo tanto mi posso permettere 10 colf e mi fai causa per farti dare l'elemosina dopo 10 anni...
> 
> ...


era il cappello che prima stava appeso??
bè, non aveva scelto bene dove appenderlo!


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti poi esistono rinunce e rinunce .....
> quella del lavoro mi sembra molto grossa e richiede una convinzione e una consapevolezza massime che io non ho


Voi donne ormai venivate da secoli di film gia' visti e vi siete fatte le ossa, io non capisco i masculi di adesso che ce cascano....

vuol dire forse che so' sempre andati al cinema e dormivano per tutto il tempo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> era il cappello che prima stava appeso??
> bè, non aveva scelto bene dove appenderlo!


Infatti il cappello, a chi piace, va solo tenuto in testa...

pure de notte...

ahahahah


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Voi donne ormai venivate da secoli di film gia' visti e vi siete fatte le ossa,* io non capisco i masculi di adesso che ce cascano....*
> 
> vuol dire forse che so' sempre andati al cinema e dormivano per tutto il tempo...
> 
> ahahahah



ma chi?? a parte l'autore del 3d, ma dovrebbe spiegare meglio cosa ha fatto
cosa intende in pratica?


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che poi di solito uno/a "rinuncia" ad un'occasione di lavoro perchè in fondo non gliene frega più di tanto??
> tipo: non mi trasferisco perchè preferisco non cambiare vita, anche se guadagnerei di più (ma non in qualità della vita)
> oppure: non cambio lavoro perchè non mi va di lavorare come un mulo e perdermi le cose belle della mia vita?


Mah, personalmente ho fatto una rinuncia di lavoro per amore. Ero pure piuttosto giovane.

Ciò nonostante operai quella scelta, si spinto dall'amore, ma in base alle prospettive di lavoro alternative che quella scelta mi consentiva.

Oggi rimuginare su quella rinuncia sarebbe per me alquanto stupido, perchè all'epoca fu una scelta importante mutuata dall'amore da un lato e dalla razionalità dall'altro.

Insomma, sceglievo la vita che volevo. Il difficile sta poi nel perseguire certe scelte, nonostante le difficoltà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che poi di solito uno/a "rinuncia" ad un'occasione di lavoro perchè in fondo non gliene frega più di tanto??
> tipo: non mi trasferisco perchè preferisco non cambiare vita, anche se guadagnerei di più (ma non in qualità della vita)
> oppure: non cambio lavoro perchè non mi va di lavorare come un mulo e perdermi le cose belle della mia vita?


allora sono scelte, non rinunce

worldlove ce la sta vendendo come una scelta che è diventata una rinuncia nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rinunce???
> 
> ma come??? all'epoca mi si disse che io non ero veramente innamorato visto che non avevo lasciato tutto per andare in USA a fare il lavavetri???
> 
> e ora una rinuncetta di lavoro, in italia, fa scalpore??? ahhh come cambiano i tempi...


ma te lo disse quella che faceva l'ammmmmmmmoreeeeeee  


( e non il sesso hard che piace a te)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti il cappello, a chi piace, va solo tenuto in testa...
> 
> pure de notte...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora sono scelte, non rinunce
> 
> worldlove ce la sta vendendo come una scelta che è diventata una rinuncia nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto


Sono entrambe, credo.

Fa solo specie il fatto che poi, ognuno per i propri casi, si possa trasformarle solo per l'una o per l'altra.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma te lo disse quella che faceva l'ammmmmmmmoreeeeeee
> 
> 
> ( e non il sesso hard che piace a te)


a me non è che piace il sesso hard...

...è che non concepisco altre forme :up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a me non è che piace il sesso hard...
> 
> ...è che non concepisco altre forme :up:


ma è un limite
alla stessa stregua di chi ama solo soft e romanticismi


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un limite
> alla stessa stregua di chi ama solo soft e romanticismi


esattamente! ci vorrebbe una giusta via di mezzo in tutto!


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, personalmente ho fatto una rinuncia di lavoro per amore. Ero pure piuttosto giovane.
> 
> Ciò nonostante operai quella scelta, si spinto dall'amore, ma in base alle prospettive di lavoro alternative che quella scelta mi consentiva.
> 
> ...


appunto, la vita che volevi in quel momento 
e dopo averne discusso con l'oggetto del tuo amore, immagino:smile:
anche se poi l'amore finisce, non è stata proprio una rinuncia, secondo me


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora sono scelte, non rinunce
> 
> worldlove ce la sta vendendo come una scelta che è diventata una rinuncia nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto


infatti, mi piacerebbe sapere da lui cosa è successo
per capire


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

ahhhooo mica ho parlato di sesso estremo, bondage e sadomaso 

solo non riesco a essere romantico a letto...mi affloscio


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahhhooo mica ho parlato di sesso estremo, bondage e sadomaso
> 
> solo non riesco a essere romantico a letto...mi affloscio


cit, hai qualche problema irrisolto: attenzione


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, la vita che volevi in quel momento
> e dopo averne discusso con l'oggetto del tuo amore, immagino:smile:
> se poi l'amore finisce, non è stata proprio una rinuncia, secondo me


Si. 

Fu una discussione, sull'argomento, non troppo estesa.....sai com'è la passione :mrgreen:.

Ma non ero avventato. Poi può accdere di tutto, bisogna metterlo in conto, ma oggi non ho mai trovato un motivo valido per cui quella scelta divenisse "solo" una rinuncia.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un limite
> alla stessa stregua di chi ama solo soft e romanticismi


Non mi dire. E' per questo che a volte variano il menu?


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cit, hai qualche problema irrisolto: attenzione


di che genere??? ormonale???

no tranquilla...TUTTO APPOSTO


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Fu una discussione, sull'argomento, non troppo estesa.....sai com'è la passione :mrgreen:.
> 
> Ma non ero avventato. Poi può accdere di tutto, bisogna metterlo in conto, ma oggi non ho mai trovato un motivo valido per cui quella scelta divenisse "solo" una rinuncia.


e io, che per lui avevo rinunciato ad essere single, ti pare poco??
poi sono rinsavita


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e io, che per lui avevo rinunciato ad essere single, ti pare poco??
> poi sono rinsavita


No, non è poco, è tutto direi. La più ardua delle scelte. :mrgreen:

Guarda, non lo dire a me che a individualismo c'ho la medaglia d'oro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e io, che per lui avevo rinunciato ad essere single, ti pare poco??
> poi sono rinsavita


E' proprio vero! quale rinuncia più grande?:rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' proprio vero! quale rinuncia più grande?:rotfl:



vabbè dai ho barato, in realtà il mio amato ex ha agevolato il mio rinsavimento (= mi ha mollata)
però poi lui ha cambiato idea ma io no! (per ora...)


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No, non è poco, è tutto direi. La più ardua delle scelte. :mrgreen:
> 
> Guarda, non lo dire a me che a individualismo c'ho la medaglia d'oro.



bravo tientela stretta!
la medaglia


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' proprio vero! quale rinuncia più grande?:rotfl:


giusto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vado a casetta và..... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bravo tientela stretta!
> la medaglia


E infatti. :rotfl: Solo quella mi resta.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai ho barato, in realtà il mio amato ex ha agevolato il mio rinsavimento (= mi ha mollata)
> però poi lui ha cambiato idea ma io no! (per ora...)


Come si definisce uno che commette due volte lo stesso errore?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti. :rotfl: Solo quella mi resta.



pure a me
assieme a tutti i lati positivi dell'essere sola ma non in solitudine!


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pure a me
> assieme a tutti i lati positivi dell'essere sola ma non in solitudine!


E no! Scegli, argento o bronzo. :mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come si definisce uno che commette due volte lo stesso errore?



pirla, temo:unhappy:
lui, perchè da come hai scritto ti stai riferendo a lui, vero?


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come si definisce uno che commette due volte lo stesso errore?


UMANO??? :condom:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E no! Scegli, argento o bronzo. :mrgreen:



vabbè, scelgo bronzo...di Riace
tutti e due, s'intende!


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> UMANO??? :condom:


E ti pare poco. :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pirla, temo:unhappy:
> lui, perchè da come hai scritto ti stai riferendo a lui, vero?


:rotfl:

Mi arrendo.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi arrendo.



ma pensaci bene perchè non faccio prigionieri!
sai com'è, mi rovinerebbero la cattiva reputazione di single


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei molto fortunata ti invidio ....
> *Ma in tutto questo mi stupisce veramente come ti sia potuto succedere quello che ti è successo .....
> *
> Volevo aggiungere solo che i figli oltre alla vita famigliare hanno anche una vita privata tutta loro....
> Poi per carità sbaglierò  tutto io nel rapportarmi con loro....


In che senso Luna?


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Da come la descrivi ci sarebbe veramente di che tagliarsi le vene
> 
> In questo momento non devi superare la rabbia verso tua moglie.
> ...


Mi sembra un ottimo spunto di riflessione questo.


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora sono scelte, non rinunce
> 
> worldlove ce la sta vendendo come una scelta che è diventata una rinuncia nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto


Sono d'accordo. E una scelta che diventa rinuncia quando le cose vanno male è una scelta, sì, ma fatta con scarsa consapevolezza. O meglio, con una falsa consapevolezza. Frutto, forse, di un'idealizzazione del partner o del rapporto, non so. Di un investimento totale sull'altro e su ciò che si costruisce insieme all'altro. E di uno scarso invistimento su se stessi.

E non vedo molte differenze tra uomini e donne in questo. Chiunque compia una scelta che implica un sacrificio in favore dell'altro, deve domandarsi bene, al di là di ogni sentimentalismo, perchè lo sta facendo. Per chi lo sta facendo. E poi decidere in modo pienamente consapevole.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. E una scelta che diventa rinuncia quando le cose vanno male è una scelta, sì, ma fatta con scarsa consapevolezza. O meglio, con una falsa consapevolezza. Frutto, forse, di un'idealizzazione del partner o del rapporto, non so. Di un investimento totale sull'altro e su ciò che si costruisce insieme all'altro. E di uno scarso invistimento su se stessi.
> 
> E non vedo molte differenze tra uomini e donne in questo. Chiunque compia una scelta che implica un sacrificio in favore dell'altro, deve domandarsi bene, al di là di ogni sentimentalismo, perchè lo sta facendo. Per chi lo sta facendo. E poi decidere in modo pienamente consapevole.


Ma per me in amore non c'è sacrificio, ma solo dono.
Quello che fai per l'altro non ti pesa, ma ti regala tanta gioia.
Lo faccio per l'unico semplice motivo che ti voglio bene.


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma per me in amore non c'è sacrificio, ma solo dono.
> Quello che fai per l'altro non ti pesa, ma ti regala tanta gioia.
> Lo faccio per l'unico semplice motivo che ti voglio bene.


Benissimo. Ma allora nel momento in cui chi ami ti pianta un coltello in mezzo alla schiena non dovresti comunque mettere in discussione quella scelta. Visto che per te è stato un atto d'amore che ti ha regalato tanta gioia.

Se a posteriori la scelta diventa rinuncia, ripeto, vuol dire che dietro c'era altro.


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebe seria
> 
> Tuo figlio starà meglio con due case, fidati.


Grazie, Tebe seria.
Sono d'accordo, ora é solo meglio cosí. E fare in modo che sia piú indolore possibile, per tutti.
Dal momento della scoperta dei tradimenti ho provato a ricostruire qualcosa, ma evidentemente o si era rotto molti anni prima, o non era mai nato "intero" (comunque il risultato non cambia)


----------



## Amelia69 (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Benissimo. Ma allora nel momento in cui chi ami ti pianta un coltello in mezzo alla schiena non dovresti comunque mettere in discussione quella scelta. Visto che per te è stato un atto d'amore che ti ha regalato tanta gioia.
> 
> Se a posteriori la scelta diventa rinuncia, ripeto, vuol dire che dietro c'era altro.


Se chi amo mi pianta un coltello in mezzo alla schiena muoio.
Muore l'amore e non possiamo più amarci.
Penso che se uno ha la coscienza a posto e ama non gli passerà mai per la testa l'idea di fare certe cose a chi ama.
Se le fa vuol dire che non era vero che amava. Ma che imbrogliava.


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto: tu non avrai più lei come moglie, ma lui avrà lei come madre per tutta la vita. E non devono essere i problemi che ci sono tra voi a influenzare il loro rapporto. Ti dico sinceramente: secondo me hai sbagliato, hai lasciato che la rabbia e il rancore prendessero il sopravvento mentre dovevi pensare a proteggere tuo figlio. Certe cose si decide in due come dirle: se lei ora gli raccontasse un'altra storia, a chi e cosa dovrebbe credere lui? Con chi andate a letto e cosa fate non sono cose che lo riguardano e che lo interessano, a lui importa solo il lato affettivo del vostro rapporto.


Quello che dici é vero, in un mondo ideale e sincero queste cose si dicono al figlio in due sostenendo la stessa verità per sempre agli occhi del figlio.
Ma chi impedisce comunque alla mia ex di dire tutte le balle che vuole a ns figlio? Se io non avessi avvisato prima che la sua mamma preferisce stare con altri uomini, questa cosa avrebbe impedito di dire quello che vuole?
Che sincerità di comportamento posso aspettarmi da chi:
- alla festa dei suoi 50 anni, presente suo marito e l'amante (il secondo), ma io no sapevo ancora, manda sms al terzo dandosi appuntamenti per le prossime scopate
- dopo la prima scopata con il quarto, due giorni dopo si trova con il terzo per farsi una bella scopata anche con lui
- nel lavoro va in giro raccontando di avere una laurea che non ha, scrivendola anche in curriculum, presentandosi a convegni, sul suo sito web, ecc, perché fa figo averla
- se ha bisogno di ricette mediche (per carità antibiotici o simili) le falsifica per non avere il fastidio di andare dal medico
- riesce a farsi dire dalla psicoterapeuta, che dovrebbe mantenere una certa neutralità, in seduta di coppia, "ma signora, allora lei vuol proprio farsi prendere a calci da suo marito con il suo comportamento?"

Ho vinto al Superenalotto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Quello che dici é vero, in un mondo ideale e sincero queste cose si dicono al figlio in due sostenendo la stessa verità per sempre agli occhi del figlio.
> Ma chi impedisce comunque alla mia ex di dire tutte le balle che vuole a ns figlio? Se io non avessi avvisato prima che la sua mamma preferisce stare con altri uomini, questa cosa avrebbe impedito di dire quello che vuole?
> Che sincerità di comportamento posso aspettarmi da chi:
> - alla festa dei suoi 50 anni, presente suo marito e l'amante (il secondo), ma io no sapevo ancora, manda sms al terzo dandosi appuntamenti per le prossime scopate
> ...


Perô nessuno di questi conportamenti riguardano suo figlio... Lei é sicuramente una pessima moglie questi non esclude sia una buona madre e che tu abbia sbagliato (secondo me) a parlare in quel modo di lei a vostro figlio


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma per me in amore non c'è sacrificio, ma solo dono.
> Quello che fai per l'altro non ti pesa, ma ti regala tanta gioia.
> Lo faccio per l'unico semplice motivo che ti voglio bene.


Discorso corretto...se fatto da un prete...!!!

In amore ci sono i sacrifici, eccome!!!


----------



## illuminata all'improvviso (14 Maggio 2012)

*hai ragione*



ballerino ha detto:


> Non vedo grandi differenze tra uomo o donna nei tradimenti,
> quindi cambiando la  domanda se  tutte le persone(uomini/donne) così,
> ti rispondo fortunatamente no.
> come   direi che  ne esistono altrettante peggiori di quelle che descritte da te. (non so se questo possa consolarti)


Non mi consola, ma concordo pienamente con te, ballerino!

Quando c'è domanda c'è offerta e viceversa, è la legge del libero mercato!! E le donne non sono certamente migliori degli uomini......

In generale, e comunque è un'osservazione scontata, certe persone farebbero bene a non legarsi mai troppo a nessuno.
In fondo, qual è la gioia intrinseca nel far male consapevolmente e inevitabilmente, data la propria natura, a un'altra persona?
Infine, potrebbero anche sforzarsi di non mettere al mondo dei bambini......
Che si divertano a più non posso e basta!! Avrebbero la mia e tante altre benedizioni..........


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

Amelia69 ha detto:


> *Se chi amo mi pianta un coltello in mezzo alla schiena muoio.*
> Muore l'amore e non possiamo più amarci.
> Penso che se uno ha la coscienza a posto e ama non gli passerà mai per la testa l'idea di fare certe cose a chi ama.
> *Se le fa vuol dire che non era vero che amava. Ma che imbrogliava*.


Sul rosso... io mi rifiuto di farmi annientare dal tradimento di chi amo. Posso soffrire, posso pure disperarmi, ma prima o poi mi rialzo.

Sul nero, questo cambia poco a mio avviso. Le scelte davvero autentiche devono essere scelte innanzitutto per me. Non per altri. E se il sacrificio è una scelta autentica, nessuna inculata mi farà pentire di averlo fatto, anche davanti a un tradimento. Perchè il tradimento mette in discussione tutto, certo, ma c'è un confine oltre il quale non può stravolgere nulla. Ed è quello del nostro IO. E le scelte consapevoli provengono proprio da lì.

Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perô nessuno di questi conportamenti riguardano suo figlio... Lei é sicuramente una pessima moglie questi non esclude sia una buona madre e che tu abbia sbagliato (secondo me) a parlare in quel modo di lei a vostro figlio


Solo pessima moglie?
Una che compie reati?
Millantato credito?
Falsifica ricette mediche?
Forse un padre ha diritto a mali estremi di cautelare un figlio e dirgli: mi sono accorto che la mamma non è proprio una brava persona, e fa cose che non voglio che tu impari da lei, poi fai come ti pare, ma io tuo padre te l'ho detto.
Ma cosa impara da sua madre questo figlio? L'arte di imbrogliare il prossimo?
I famosi valori che un genitore dovrebbe inculcare ad un figlio?


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

[, QUOTE=Sbriciolata;914009]Io non sono una psicologa infantile, sono una mamma. 
E come mamma posso dire che: 
i bambini sono egocentrici, vedono sè stessi al centro dell'universo, tutto ciò che accade riguarda loro ed è causato da loro.
Un bambino in difficoltà cerca sempre di trovare una soluzione alla sua portata... sua madre è il 70% del suo universo, secondo me la richiesta del cane... è motivata dalla paura di perdere parte di quell'universo.
Ma torno a quotare Nausicaa... mi rivolgerei ad uno psicologo per avere un supporto.[/QUOTE]

Non per fare a gara a chi ha il 70 e chi il 30, ma qui le parti sono un po' rovesciate.
La mamma ha lavorato fino al giorno prima del parto ed é ritornata a lavorare a tempo pieno 4 giorni dopo e il papà é rimasto a casa 1 settimana.
Poi bambino sempre affidato a baby sitter, allattamento artificiale.
All'eta di 1 anno il papà prende 4 mesi di congedo parentale (senza preavviso al lavoro) perché rimangono senza baby sitter e la mamma non vuole rinunciiare al suo lavoro. Cosí al ritorno al lavoro il papà perde il suo lavoro da dirigenteviene mobbizzato e due anni dopo, distrutto, da le dimissioni senza ancora avere un'alternativa.
Dopo 6 mesi ricomincia a lavorare ma 3 gg su 5, guadagnando ancora dcentemente, ma comunque la metà di prima, sfruttando comunque il maggiore tempo libero per approfittare di stare maggiormente con il figlio, mentre la mamma continua con le sue solite 9 ore al giorno, tutti i giorni. E baby sitter come figura femminile piú presente in casa.
Allora, dove sta il 70?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perô nessuno di questi conportamenti riguardano suo figlio... Lei é sicuramente una pessima moglie questi non esclude sia una buona madre e che tu abbia sbagliato (secondo me) a parlare in quel modo di lei a vostro figlio



quoto:up:


----------



## Amelia69 (14 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul rosso... io mi rifiuto di farmi annientare dal tradimento di chi amo. Posso soffrire, posso pure disperarmi, ma prima o poi mi rialzo.
> 
> Sul nero, questo cambia poco a mio avviso. Le scelte davvero autentiche devono essere scelte innanzitutto per me. Non per altri. E se il sacrificio è una scelta autentica, nessuna inculata mi farà pentire di averlo fatto, anche davanti a un tradimento. Perchè il tradimento mette in discussione tutto, certo, ma c'è un confine oltre il quale non può stravolgere nulla. Ed è quello del nostro IO. E le scelte consapevoli provengono proprio da lì.
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Non sono pratica di tradimenti, non ho vissuto grandi amori nella mia vita, ma sono stata una buona amica per alcuni uomini, quindi non riesco a capire. Ma sto leggendo perchè la mia amica è disperata perchè ha scoperto che suo marito la tradisce, non con me, e non so bene che cosa dirle. Si sono d'accordo, esiste dentro di noi, la cosidetta terra di nessuno. Una mia amica la chiama la sua bolla che la protegge da tutto e da tutti. Ma per me chi sceglie solo per sè stesso, è opportunista, non ti pare?
Cioè io cerco sempre di scegliere il meglio per me cercando di far felici gli altri, questo mi ha donato tanti amici. 
Ma sono un po' turbata dalle storie che leggo qui, confusa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Non per fare a gara a chi ha il 70 e chi il 30, ma qui le parti sono un po' rovesciate.
> La mamma ha lavorato fino al giorno prima del parto ed é ritornata a lavorare a tempo pieno 4 giorni dopo e il papà é rimasto a casa 1 settimana.
> Poi bambino sempre affidato a baby sitter, allattamento artificiale.
> All'eta di 1 anno il papà prende 4 mesi di congedo parentale (senza preavviso al lavoro) perché rimangono senza baby sitter e la mamma non vuole rinunciiare al suo lavoro. Cosí al ritorno al lavoro il papà perde il suo lavoro da dirigenteviene mobbizzato e due anni dopo, distrutto, da le dimissioni senza ancora avere un'alternativa.
> ...


ok, ora è più chiaro
direi che tu sei stato veramente un grande, adeguandoti alle varie vicissitudini di famiglia e alle esigenze della vostra creatura ancora piccola

tu hai senz'altro fatto la tua parte

ma fammi capire una cosa: secondo te tuo figlio ha perso qualcosa avendo vicino il papà al posto della mamma?
ritieni che questa scelta sia stata deleteria per lui?


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avete mai rinegoziato (insieme) le vostre dinamiche?
> Da come scrivi, qui e più avanti: sembri averla sempre subita.
> 
> mi perplime alla grande la tua rinuncia a lavorare, se puoi/vuoi mi piacerebbe esplorarla maggiormente
> perchè davvero non ci posso credere.


Che ci siano stati problemi di comunicazione é evidente come l'Empire State Building. Da parte di entrambi. E la mancanza di comunicazione credo sia la mina di tutte le relazioni fallimentari.
Subita? Semplice, era amore. Quante coppie conosci in cui uno dei due ha un temperamento dominante, che ci trovi di strano? 
Rinuncia al lavoro? Anche qui, quante coppie conosci in cui il coniuge che guadagna meno (nel mio caso guadagnavo 1/4 della mia ex) decide di stare a casa per il bene della "famiglia"?


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni... crolla ogni certezza, come direbbe il Conte, ti crolla il mondo in testa. Ma sì, ci sono donne e uomini che non tradiscono, nonostante sia a volte la scelta più difficile. Comunque: vi siete conosciuti da ragazzini, avete condiviso una vita assieme, lei ad un certo punto ha capito che aveva bisogno di altro ma... guarda dentro al catino prima di buttare l'acqua sporca, nel bene e nel male, ciò che hai dato e ciò che hai ricevuto, perchè dalle tue parole sembra che lei in questi anni non ti abbia dato nulla, a parte tuo figlio. E questo mi sembra impossibile.


Ti ringrazio. Sono proprio le cose che ho ricevuto che dovrebbero consentirmi comunque di non odiarla.
Il problema é che faccio fatica a distinguerle "dall'acqua sporca"


----------



## Sole (14 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo pessima moglie?
> Una che compie reati?
> Millantato credito?
> Falsifica ricette mediche?
> ...


Quello che imparerà questo figlio da questa madre lo imparerà da solo. Non sta a nessun altro giudicare o intervenire.

Io conosco un padre rissoso, problematico, inaffidabile, pure ex galeotto che, pur avendo commesso molti errori, ha insegnato moltissimo a sua figlia. E se questa donna avesse avuto una madre moralista o vendicativa, forse si sarebbe persa tutto il positivo di questo padre, confrontandosi solo col negativo. E probabilmente oggi non vivrebbero il rapporto sereno che invece vivono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Che ci siano stati problemi di comunicazione é evidente come l'Empire State Building. Da parte di entrambi. E la mancanza di comunicazione credo sia la mina di tutte le relazioni fallimentari.
> Subita? Semplice, era amore. Quante coppie conosci in cui uno dei due ha un temperamento dominante, che ci trovi di strano?
> *Rinuncia al lavoro? Anche qui, quante coppie conosci in cui il coniuge che guadagna meno (nel mio caso guadagnavo 1/4 della mia ex) decide di stare a casa per il bene della "famiglia"*?



ti dico subito che non conosco nessun uomo che l'abbia fatto
le poche donne conosco e che si dedicano unicamente alla famiglia stanno producendo danni incalcolabili sui figli
un'altra che conoscevo ero me stessa e a un certo punto non ce l'ho più fatta 
in compenso conosco genitori che collaborano per gestirsi insieme i figli, rinunciando sicuramente a qualcosa,
 ma non a carriere già avviate

capisco che a te è successo qualcosa di singolare


----------



## Worldlove (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, ora è più chiaro
> direi che tu sei stato veramente un grande, adeguandoti alle varie vicissitudini di famiglia e alle esigenze della vostra creatura ancora piccola
> 
> tu hai senz'altro fatto la tua parte
> ...


Forse lo é stata quando era piú piccolo, quando la distanza (fisica e psicologica della mamma) gli faceva avere atteggiamenti anche aggressivi nei confronti della mamma a cui spesso preferiva la baby sitter E all'epoca sembravamo due sposini innamorati (almeno credevo io).
Adesso conserva un amore predominante nei miei confronti, facilitato dall'intesa nell'essere maschi (solite cose, calcio, motori, sci, videogame, ecc.). E ha peró riguadagnato un comportamento molto affettuoso anche per la mamma (molto piú di famiglie in cui la coppia sembra innamorata cotta)


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Maggio 2012)

*messaggio per "sole"*

ciao, sono sempre francesco, scusami ma mi sono espresso male (è difficile farlo tramite una tastiera di un pc)
non intendevo mettere gli omosessuali (non sono omofobico) in un calderone comune (per me l'amore prescinde dal sesso) e non intendevo nemmeno fare distinzioni puttana/prostituta. Volevo soltanto dire che io all'età di 10 anni non conoscevo nulla sulla sfera sessuale (compreso chi fossero gli omosessuali). pensavo che la normalità fosse un uomo con una donna e che da un semplice bacio nascessere i bambini. volevo soltanto dire che i bambini di oggi sanno più cose secondo me perchè i genitori (come tu ben dici) non li controllano quando stanno su internet. alla mia età la pornografia non era così accessibile (si limitava a qualche filmino erotico su telecapri e affini). chiudo qui. buona sera a tutti


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo pessima moglie?
> Una che compie reati?
> Millantato credito?
> Falsifica ricette mediche?
> ...


scusa solo per curiosita'....

mi sa che il reato e' usurpazione di titolo accademico...

comunque complimenti alla signora....l'avviso della psico da mo' che doveva essere attuato....

senza se e senza ma...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In che senso Luna?



Nel senso che come ho già detto mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata  e con tutto sotto controllo....
Sicura di te e di quello che ti capita intorno...
Quindi come tuo marito abbia potuto ingannarti senza che tu te ne sia accorta subito mi sembra una cosa assurda...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il punto è che io non dico troia in modo offensivo o denigrante
> 
> sul rosso: mi sa che ti sbagli.....


ll punto è che io posso anche saperlo ma rimane pur sempre un'offesa...
Puoi dirlo a  me in amicizia che sono una gran troiona o un puttanone ,ma così in allegria....
Ma se ti rivolgi ad una terza che manco conosci soprattutto se parli al marito mi sembra fuori luogo....

Per il rosso cos'è?? ti sei fatta maestra pure tu ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ll punto è che io posso anche saperlo ma rimane pur sempre un'offesa...
> Puoi dirlo a  me in amicizia che sono una gran troiona o un puttanone ,ma così in allegria....
> Ma se ti rivolgi ad una terza che manco conosci soprattutto se parli al marito mi sembra fuori luogo....
> 
> Per il rosso cos'è?? ti sei fatta maestra pure tu ....



no no, mia cara...niente maestranze

esperienza di vita

le donne spesso rinunciano senza negoziare, ma per quanto?
senza contare tutti quei casi in cui apparentemente c'è una rinuncia, ma in realtà c'è stata una negoziazione più o meno tacita

per il termine che sembra infastidire 

è quello: troia, non ce n'è un altro

donna sposata che adora farsi trombare non solo da suo marito


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, mia cara...niente maestranze
> 
> esperienza di vita
> 
> ...


no, troia è una prostituta (o la femmina del maiale)
per quello che dici se ne possono trovare altri di termini.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, *troia è una prostituta* (o la femmina del maiale)
> per quello che dici se ne possono trovare altri di termini.


dissento

troia è una che la dà gratis


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, mia cara...niente maestranze
> 
> esperienza di vita
> 
> ...



Bhè io preferisco usare il termine "tua moglie è una gran sportiva"
E per l'uomo "un gran sportivo "
Fa fine e non impegna...non credi


E comunque hai ragione la negoziazione è il più delle volte tacita ma perchè ,e questo è ciò che penso io,
che quando fai determinate scelte non pensi che le cose possano andare a finire male pensi  e "vissero felici e contenti" ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè io preferisco usare il termine "tua moglie è una gran sportiva"
> E per l'uomo "un gran sportivo "
> Fa fine e non impegna...non credi
> 
> ...



I bambini pensano ciò non gli adulti, gli adulti fanno come gli struzzi, e lo fanno perchè gli conviene e non hanno gli attributi per prendere di petto la realtà e verità.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I bambini pensano ciò non gli adulti, gli adulti fanno come gli struzzi, e lo fanno perchè gli conviene e non hanno gli attributi per prendere di petto la realtà e verità.



Bhè tu che sei un adulto prova a dire a una che è una gran troia anche se questa è la verità poi spera che nessuno ti senta perchè poi i tuoi attributi ti serviranno a poco....

Poi qui siamo in un forum e protetti dall'anonimato ma io penso che come me, molti come si esprimono qui si esprimono anche fuori....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè tu che sei un adulto prova a dire a una che è una gran troia anche se questa è la verità poi spera che nessuno ti senta perchè poi i tuoi attributi ti serviranno a poco....
> 
> Poi qui siamo in un forum e protetti dall'anonimato ma io penso che come me, molti come si esprimono qui si esprimono anche fuori....


Aspetta lunapiena, io non ho seguito bene il discorso, mi sono soffermato su poche righe lette sull'ultima pagina e commentato a riguardo.

Per quello che riguarda essere qua come essere fuori nella realtà ti garantisco che difficilmente potrei dire troia ad una donna o altro a qualche altra persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè tu che sei un adulto prova a dire a una che è una gran troia anche se questa è la verità poi spera che nessuno ti senta perchè poi i tuoi attributi ti serviranno a poco....
> 
> Poi qui siamo in un forum e protetti dall'anonimato ma io penso che come me, molti come si esprimono qui si esprimono anche fuori....



Lunapiena,

tutto questo sorge quando c'è ipocrisia.

Io lo penso e lo dico perchè potrebbero dirlo tranquillamente a me e non mi offenderei punto.

Sono d'accordo con te che fa più fine usare un eufemismo


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Quello che dici é vero, in un mondo ideale e sincero queste cose si dicono al figlio in due sostenendo la stessa verità per sempre agli occhi del figlio.
> Ma chi impedisce comunque alla mia ex di dire tutte le balle che vuole a ns figlio? Se io non avessi avvisato prima che la sua mamma preferisce stare con altri uomini, questa cosa avrebbe impedito di dire quello che vuole?
> Che sincerità di comportamento posso aspettarmi da chi:
> - alla festa dei suoi 50 anni, presente suo marito e l'amante (il secondo), ma io no sapevo ancora, manda sms al terzo dandosi appuntamenti per le prossime scopate
> ...


Ma ascolta.....lasciando perdere gli amanti ....
per il resto l'hai scoperto solo da poco che stà donna è così?






Worldlove ha detto:


> [, QUOTE=Sbriciolata;914009]Io non sono una psicologa infantile, sono una mamma.
> E come mamma posso dire che:
> i bambini sono egocentrici, vedono sè stessi al centro dell'universo, tutto ciò che accade riguarda loro ed è causato da loro.
> Un bambino in difficoltà cerca sempre di trovare una soluzione alla sua portata... sua madre è il 70% del suo universo, secondo me la richiesta del cane... è motivata dalla paura di perdere parte di quell'universo.
> Ma torno a quotare Nausicaa... mi rivolgerei ad uno psicologo per avere un supporto.


Non per fare a gara a chi ha il 70 e chi il 30, ma qui le parti sono un po' rovesciate.
La mamma ha lavorato fino al giorno prima del parto ed é ritornata a lavorare a tempo pieno 4 giorni dopo e il papà é rimasto a casa 1 settimana.
Poi bambino sempre affidato a baby sitter, allattamento artificiale.
All'eta di 1 anno il papà prende 4 mesi di congedo parentale (senza preavviso al lavoro) perché rimangono senza baby sitter e la mamma non vuole rinunciiare al suo lavoro. Cosí al ritorno al lavoro il papà perde il suo lavoro da dirigenteviene mobbizzato e due anni dopo, distrutto, da le dimissioni senza ancora avere un'alternativa.
Dopo 6 mesi ricomincia a lavorare ma 3 gg su 5, guadagnando ancora dcentemente, ma comunque la metà di prima, sfruttando comunque il maggiore tempo libero per approfittare di stare maggiormente con il figlio, mentre la mamma continua con le sue solite 9 ore al giorno, tutti i giorni. E baby sitter come figura femminile piú presente in casa.
Allora, dove sta il 70?[/QUOTE]


Curiosità personale :
ma questo bambino è arrivato voluto da chi?


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lunapiena,
> 
> tutto questo sorge quando c'è ipocrisia.
> 
> ...



Capisco quello che dici...
Io posso sentirmi una troia perchè adoro il sesso e dare a quella parola il significato di una grande "trombeure", e non vederci nulla di male.
Però comunemente questo è considerato un insulto, è dispregiativo, quindi se qualcuno me lo dovesse dire è l'intento di offendere che mi colpisce, perchè so che il significato che chi mi parla dà a quel termine è diverso da come lo intendo su di me.

Se invece è uguale, allora è semplice diversità di vedute. E allora vero, non colpisce.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lunapiena,
> 
> *tutto questo sorge quando c'è ipocrisia.
> 
> ...


spesso si vuole chiamare ipocrisia quello che è semplice buon gusto, tatto e sensibilità


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso si vuole chiamare ipocrisia quello che è semplice buon gusto, tatto e sensibilità


Uhmm la vita insegna che spesso tatto e sensibilità non portano a nulla di buono, certo essere troppo schietti nemmeno, e poi dipende tanto dalle personalità che si hanno. C'è chi se ne frega e dice a se stesso, e vabbè tanto me ne faccio un baffo.. c'è chi invece si dice, io la mia devo dirla ed anche chiaramente ed alla mia maniera.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici...
> Io posso sentirmi una troia perchè adoro il sesso e dare a quella parola il significato di una grande "trombeure", e non vederci nulla di male.
> Però comunemente questo è considerato un insulto, è dispregiativo, quindi se qualcuno me lo dovesse dire è l'intento di offendere che mi colpisce, perchè so che il significato che chi mi parla dà a quel termine è diverso da come lo intendo su di me.
> 
> Se invece è uguale, allora è semplice diversità di vedute. E allora vero, non colpisce.


Eh capisci...
Ci sono contesti e luoghi e toni per usare certi termini...
Fuori di quel contesto il rischio di rimediare una catana in faccia...è enorme no?:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh capisci...
> Ci sono contesti e luoghi e toni per usare certi termini...
> Fuori di quel contesto il rischio di rimediare una catana in faccia...è enorme no?:up::up::up:



a dire la verità è stato il primo a dirlo di sua moglie


----------



## Worldlove (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ascolta.....lasciando perdere gli amanti ....
> per il resto l'hai scoperto solo da poco che stà donna è così?
> 
> *Beh, dei tradimenti sì; della propensione al mentire, a fottere gli altri nel lavoro pur di ottenere quello che voleva, ecc. lo sapevo da tempo.
> ...


.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità è stato il primo a dirlo di sua moglie


Su questo non mi ingerisco, io ho solo quotato il pensiero di Lostris in cui mi ritrovo in pieno.
Sta scritto non nominare il nome di una donna invano!

Ma...mia cara...non mi ingerisco su come un marito definisce sua moglie, ognuno è libero di dare a sè stesso i termini che vuole, l'importante per me resta che non sia io che mi rivolgo parlando qui dentro della moglie di world secondo certi termini. 

In fondo si evita di risultare offensivi...

Esempio...se in una lite tu dici a tuo marito...a te si un deficente...è ben diverso sentirsi dire da chi che sia to mario l'è un deficente...

Ma in fondo non si diventa troie sbandierando ai 4 venti mi so na troia...

E dipende moltissimo anche il tono di voce con cui un uomo ti rivolge questa espressione...

Ma per me resta fuori discussione il fatto di giudicare i mariti e le mogli altrui...

Prova ad invertire i fattori...
Tuo marito scrive qui dentro parlando che conosce certi tuoi comportamenti, non penso che gradirebbe sentirsi dire...

che tu non sei normale
che ti manca qualcosa
che hai questioni irrisolte
che sei da psicoterapeuta
che sei un pezzo di merda
che sei una troia
che sei una mignottona
che sei una persona superficiale
che sei immatura

al massimo se legge...tua moglie ha le mutandine ballerine...magari sorride...tutto lì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso si vuole chiamare ipocrisia quello che è semplice* buon gusto, tatto e sensibilità*


pur essendo d'accordo con la tua affermazione, trovo che
in questo caso non c'era niente di tutto ciò

tutti si sono ritratti scandalizzati dal comportamento inqualificabile di questa donna, pur non definendola con epiteti volgari (ne senso che hanno ascendenze nel _volgare_ italiano come lingua)
e trovo quantomeno ridicolo che si vada a sindacare su una definizione scritta per altro con intento molto meno _spregiativo_


----------



## Sole (15 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel senso che come ho già detto mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata  e con tutto sotto controllo....
> Sicura di te e di quello che ti capita intorno...
> Quindi come tuo marito abbia potuto ingannarti senza che tu te ne sia accorta subito mi sembra una cosa assurda...


Sono senz'altro una persona equilibrata, molto scrupolosa come mamma e nel mio lavoro. Sicura di me non lo so, non molto credo.

Nella mia vita di coppia, purtroppo, ho sempre visto ciò che mi faceva comodo vedere. Ecco spiegato come sia stato possibile quello che mi è capitato.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono senz'altro una persona equilibrata, molto scrupolosa come mamma e nel mio lavoro. Sicura di me non lo so, non molto credo.
> 
> Nella mia vita di coppia, purtroppo, ho sempre visto *ciò che mi faceva comodo vedere.* Ecco spiegato come sia stato possibile quello che mi è capitato.


più che altro quello che a tuo marito faceva comodo farti vedere; tu eri in buona fede e chi lo è crede che lo siano anche gli altri.


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro quello che a tuo marito faceva comodo farti vedere; *tu eri in buona fede e chi lo è crede che lo siano anche gli altri.*


Purtroppo, cazzarola!
in questo caso, ma anche in generale


----------



## ballerino (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro quello che a tuo marito faceva comodo farti vedere; tu eri in buona fede e chi lo è crede che lo siano anche gli altri.


non conoscevo questa versione, la sapevo al contrario  " chi mal fa mal pensa"


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non conoscevo questa versione, la sapevo al contrario  " chi mal fa mal pensa"


Si ciam...pino...e la mal..pensa...

A pensare male se fa pecato
Ma se intiva sempre!


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...



Non ho parole! Un incubo da cui sinceramente spero tu possa uscire. Ti auguro veramente di liberarti di tutto ciò e di vivere alla grande.


----------



## jorma61 (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


accetta un consiglio
compra il vino migliore che trovi, invita o esci con i tuoi amici migliori e festeggia di esserti liberato di una zoccola
e abbi fede che il mondo è pieno di belle persone, non perfette perchè nessuno lo è, ma almeno con qualche straccio di valore e pricipio (concetti che colei che si definisce "diversamente fedele" attribuisce solamente ad oscurantisti cattolici, denotando una limitatezza di vedute imbarazzante) e dimentica l'essere sulla quale avevi imvestito i tuoi sentimenti e il tuo futuro
L'unico atteggiamento con certi personaggi è solo questo, dimenticarli
p.s. tienila lontana da tuo figlio, la mela marcia può guastare quelle vicine
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2012)

jorma61 ha detto:


> accetta un consiglio
> compra il vino migliore che trovi, invita o esci con i tuoi amici migliori e festeggia di esserti liberato di una zoccola
> e abbi fede che il mondo è pieno di belle persone, non perfette perchè nessuno lo è, ma almeno con qualche straccio di valore e pricipio (concetti che colei che si definisce "diversamente fedele" attribuisce solamente ad oscurantisti cattolici, denotando una limitatezza di vedute imbarazzante) e dimentica l'essere sulla quale avevi imvestito i tuoi sentimenti e il tuo futuro
> L'unico atteggiamento con certi personaggi è solo questo, dimenticarli
> ...


A me questa non sembra una cosa sensata.

Un figlio ha il diritto di avere una madre e di costruire un rapporto diretto con lei, senza la mediazione o le interferenze del padre. Alla fine dei conti sarà il figlio a valutarla e, se vorrà, a prendere le distanze quando sarà in grado di capire.


----------



## Worldlove (29 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A me questa non sembra una cosa sensata.
> 
> Un figlio ha il diritto di avere una madre e di costruire un rapporto diretto con lei, senza la mediazione o le interferenze del padre. Alla fine dei conti sarà il figlio a valutarla e, se vorrà, a prendere le distanze quando sarà in grado di capire.


In linea di principio hai ragione.
Ma la linea di comportamento di un bambino puó essere negativamente influenzata da una persona, che dovrebbe essere tua maestra e che ti mostra che mentire é la norma ed é giusto farlo per il proprio tornaconto. Esempi:
- si é comprata un'altra casa 1 anno fa di nascosto; una volta scoperta ha affermato a me e al figlio che voleva fare una "sorpresa" a noi per trasferirsi in una nuova casa; dopo qualche mese al figlio dice che l'ha comprata per lui e per il suo futuro (era preoccupata che ci trasferissimo insieme davvero, dato che stava preparando invece la sua "fuga"); infine poi dice al figlio che si trasferisce lí perché mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo; come pensi ci sia rimasto?
- storie false inventate davanti al figlio per evitare di andare ad appuntamenti non desiderati
- laurea falsa inventata
- ricette mediche falsificate
- documentazione contabile falsificata
- ecc. devo continuare?

Per fortuna che mio figlio di fronte alla richiesta della mamma di inventare una storia per evitare di andare ad una festa di amici e andare ad un'altra, ha ancora la forza di dire "no mamma, questa bugia non la dico".
Quanto durerà questa forza?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> In linea di principio hai ragione.
> Ma la linea di comportamento di un bambino puó essere negativamente influenzata da una persona, che dovrebbe essere tua maestra e che ti mostra che mentire é la norma ed é giusto farlo per il proprio tornaconto. Esempi:
> - si é comprata un'altra casa 1 anno fa di nascosto; una volta scoperta ha affermato a me e al figlio che voleva fare una "sorpresa" a noi per trasferirsi in una nuova casa; dopo qualche mese al figlio dice che l'ha comprata per lui e per il suo futuro (era preoccupata che ci trasferissimo insieme davvero, dato che stava preparando invece la sua "fuga"); infine poi dice al figlio che si trasferisce lí perché mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo; come pensi ci sia rimasto?
> - storie false inventate davanti al figlio per evitare di andare ad appuntamenti non desiderati
> ...



Questi comportamenti -do per assodato che sia la verità- sono davvero deleteri come esempi per un bambino.

Epperò, posso dire una cosa? Si è genitori assieme, e fino a un pò di tempo fa non sapevi dei tradimenti e di tutto quanto. Come reagivi davanti alle bugie e tutto il resto? Come hai reagito alla notizia della casa?
In pratica,come ha potuto la madre essere libera di compiere tutte queste azioni, e davanti al bambino? Non c'è stata un pò, non dico connivenza, ma di passività da parte tua?

Se mio marito, tanto per fare un esempio (non è mai successo) avesse detto davanti a nostra figlia qualcosa di razzista, avrei ribattuto immediatamente, e avrei fatto discorsi a non finire con lui perchè, pensasse quel che voleva, non dicesse certo cose davanti alla bambina. 

Scusa ancora, ma tutti questi comportamenti non solo immorali ma anche illegali, quando sono cominciati? E tu come reagivi?
Non c'è mai stato un discorso tra di voi per la comunione di intenti nel crescere vostro figlio?

Sono domande, non accuse (ok, sono domande un pò scioccate).


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2012)

scusa, leggo adesso.

Brevemente: vai ad accendere un cero, finalmente ti liberi di una persona che può solo avvelenarti la vita.

Non per le scopate extra, intendiamoci. Quello è il contorno... E' che non c'è molto da condividere con una che vede la famiglia come una prigione e non vede l'ora di staccarsi per vivere da sola, con i ritmi che vuole lei.

ari


----------



## Worldlove (30 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come reagivi davanti alle bugie e tutto il resto? Come hai reagito alla notizia della casa?
> In pratica,come ha potuto la madre essere libera di compiere tutte queste azioni, e davanti al bambino? Non c'è stata un pò, non dico connivenza, ma di passività da parte tua?
> Se mio marito, tanto per fare un esempio (non è mai successo) avesse detto davanti a nostra figlia qualcosa di razzista, avrei ribattuto immediatamente, e avrei fatto discorsi a non finire con lui perchè, pensasse quel che voleva, non dicesse certo cose davanti alla bambina.
> Scusa ancora, ma tutti questi comportamenti non solo immorali ma anche illegali, quando sono cominciati? E tu come reagivi?
> ...


Hai ragione a essere sorpresa. Il fatto é, che a parte i tradimenti di cui ero ignaro, le scelte "educative" (e tante altre cose) erano fonte di discussioni e litigi da anni.
Come ad esempio la sua ossessione per la pulizia (tipo toccare le maniglie della porta della camera d'albergo con la carta igienica, o non far toccare la sabbia a ns figlio per giorni alla sua prima vacanza al mare, per paura che si sporcasse, prima di convincerei che era inevitabile, ecc. ecc.).
Solo ora capisco che avrei dovuto dire basta prima, a prescindere dai tradimenti.
Ma l'amavo e avevo scelto lei come mia compagna per la vita. Ora non più, e non per i tradimenti, che ero disposto a superare, ma per avuto da lei la conferma di non avermi mai amato (l'unico tradimento che non posso perdonare).
Adesso le dico addio, con la fatica di dover recuperare qualcosa da questi 32 anni in cui ho avuto accanto una persona diversa da quella che pensavo.
E con la certezza che comunque dovró vederla nel suo ruolo di mamma di mio filgio.


----------



## Worldlove (30 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> scusa, leggo adesso.
> 
> Brevemente: vai ad accendere un cero, finalmente ti liberi di una persona che può solo avvelenarti la vita.
> 
> ...


Poco alla volta ce la faccio.
Profumo nuovo, abiti nuovi, 12 kg in meno, qualche corsetta in piú, tanta musica, i complimenti che arrivano dalle amiche, un'amica nuova.
Ah, voi donne (non sbaglio per te, vero?) ... siete la luce per la quale vale la pena vivere (solo dopo aver pensato a me, peró ... eh, eh)


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Ah, voi donne (non sbaglio per te, vero?) ... *siete la luce per la quale vale la pena vivere* (solo dopo aver pensato a me, peró ... eh, eh)



A pari merito con altre tre o quattro cosette. Stanno comunque nella top 3, in zona medaglia.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione a essere sorpresa. Il fatto é, che a parte i tradimenti di cui ero ignaro, le scelte "educative" (e tante altre cose) erano fonte di discussioni e litigi da anni.
> Come ad esempio la sua ossessione per la pulizia (tipo toccare le maniglie della porta della camera d'albergo con la carta igienica, o non far toccare la sabbia a ns figlio per giorni alla sua prima vacanza al mare, per paura che si sporcasse, prima di convincerei che era inevitabile, ecc. ecc.).
> Solo ora capisco che avrei dovuto dire basta prima, a prescindere dai tradimenti.
> Ma l'amavo e avevo scelto lei come mia compagna per la vita. Ora non più, e non per i tradimenti, che ero disposto a superare, ma per avuto da lei la conferma di non avermi mai amato (l'unico tradimento che non posso perdonare).
> ...


Non letto tutta la storia, ma alcune righe qui sopra mi hanno colpito. Tua moglie potrebbe soffrire di un disturbo che si chiama ossessivo-compulsivo e credo che se avete figli sia importante soprattutto per loro (se non per lei) che si faccia aiutare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Si puó non essere inca...ti neri se tua moglie:
> - ha cominciato a tradirti 7 anni fa (o prima?) con il primo uomo quando tuo figlio aveva 3 anni e tu hai lasciato un lavoro da dirigente per permetterle di fare il suo lavoro
> - ha proseguito col tradirti con il papà di un compagno di tuo figlio con la cui famiglia ti vedi tutti i sabati e domeniche da 4 anni
> - se ne è trovato un altro con cui fare sesso anche in modi che con te non ha mai fatto ...
> ...


1) Bene ora sei libero da questo film horror come ti hanno già detto
2) Ascolta bene il consiglio precedente, e combatti per i figli
3) Lascia sedimentare un pò, pensa a te stesso e divertiti

Ora raccogli i cocci di te stesso e buon nuovo inizio.


----------

